# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Paedophilia in Hollywood

## Firestarter

When I investigated Jeffrey Epstein I saw that he was friends with some famous Hollywood actors and directors: Kevin Spacey, Chris Tucker, Leonardo DiCaprio, Bruce Willis and Woody Allen.
In this thread I will write about paedophilia in the movie industry. This is not an attempt at a full story on this topic - there’s a lot more...

HOW TO BECOME A STAR
Nobody can become a famous movie star without the help of powerful Hollywood moguls.
All of these famous actors have provided favours to the powers that be. A lot of them have provided sexual favours to get in the game. When (adult) wannabees offer their body to get a nice role in a movie this is not legally wrong.
The movie industry is closely watched by fans and journalists, so I fear that this kind of thing is even more rampant in other industries (like for example politrics).


WOODY ALLEN - STEPDAUGHTERS
Here are Woody Allen, Soon-Yi and Jeffrey Epstein walking around in New York, 2014.


Mia Farrow was married to Woody Allen and found out that Woody was sexually interested in her child Dylan (later named Malone). When Dylan was 4 years old: Woody was applying suntan lotion to her nude body and began rubbing his finger in the crack between her buttocks. Mia forbade Woody to ever be alone again with Dylan.
In August 1992 Woody had been alone with the 7-year-old Dylan in the attic for some 15 minutes. Dylan later said that Woody had touched her “private part”. A French tutor for the family told the police that she found Dylan without underpants under her sundress. Another babysitter told police that 1 day earlier, she saw Woody with his head on Dylan’s lap in a sexual way. Mia took Dylan to the paediatrician that reported it to the police (the doctor found out that Dylan was still “intact”): http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2014/...abuse-10-facts
Later Woody and Mia went through a public divorce, where the sexual relation between Woody and his stepdaughter Soon-Yi (that Mia had adopted earlier) got the most attention. This relationship started when she was (an estimated) 17 years old. Woody also took full frontal nude pictures of Soon-Yi with her legs spread out.
When Mia found these pictures Woody confessed that their sexual relationship had been going on for about 6 months and that it was “probably good for Soon-Yi’s self-esteem”. Woody Allen later even married (the much younger) Soon-Yi - Woody also tried to seduce Daisy (another stepdaughter): http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/1...urrentPage=all


ROMAN POLANSKI – 13-YEAR-OLD GIRL
The role of Mia Farrow in Rosemary´s baby, brings us to the famous director Roman Polanski.
In February 1977 Polanski took the 13-year old Samantha Geimer to the house of his friend Jack Nicholson. He first gave Samantha champagne and then took some nude pictures of her. Later he raped her in the bedroom, during which he asked “_her if she was on the pill and when her last period was_”. After Anjelica Huston came in the house (the then girlfriend of Nicholson) Polanski stopped intercourse for a while to talk to Huston and then resumed the sexual abuse.
It is out of the question that Huston didn’t know what was going and it’s very unlikely that this was the first time, so Jack Nicholson also knew.
Mother Geimer was upset that her daughter had been raped, so she filed charges with the police. Polanski was arrested the next day. Polanski first denied everything, but later accepted a plea bargain of engaging in unlawful sexual intercourse with a minor (in other words he admitted having sex, with the consent of the girl).
Polanski served a total of 42 days in a California jail, before he fled to France before his final sentencing: http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/roman-polanski/story?id=8705958

Hundreds of people signed a petition for Polanski, including famous people like: Woody Allen, Harrison Ford, Martin Scorsese, Jodie Foster, Whoopi Goldberg, Jeremy Irons, Salman Rushdie, Emma Thompson: http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/39618660.html
Surprisingly even Geimer thinks that Polanski has served his time. Since 1977, Polanski has made numerous successful movies and even won an Academy Award for _The Pianist (_2003_).
_

COREY HAIM & COREY FELDMAN
Some of the most famous child stars of the 1980s were Haim and Feldman, while I didn´t recognise their names, their faces sure look familiar. See the picture of (from left to right) Jamison Newlander, Corey Haim and Corey Feldman in the Lost Boys (1987).


After the death of Haim in 2010; in 2013 Feldman published a book Coreyography. In this book he details how both he and Haim were sexually abused when they were underage. To promote this book he repeatedly said that paedophilia is the biggest problem in Hollywood: https://youtu.be/mOZQHxJlD6g
Frustratingly enough Corey Feldman doesn’t name any of the paedophiles that sexually abused him or Haim when they were underage. I guess that for Hollywood insiders some (or all) of the names are easily deducted: https://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...pist-revealed/
In the reality show “The two Coreys” that ran in 2007, 2008: Haim confronted Feldman by yelling to him “_When I was 14 I was raped, what did you do?_” (by an acquaintance of Feldman); Haim answered “_I was also 14-year old and was molested_ _at the same time_”.
Feldman wrote about Haim being sexually abused: 


> At some point during the filming [of Lucas], he explained an adult male convinced him that it was perfectly normal for older men and younger boys in the business to have sexual relations, that it was what all "guys do" (...)
> So they walked off to a secluded area between two trailers, during a lunch break for the cast and crew, and Haim, innocent and ambitious as he was, allowed himself to be sodomized. (...)
> [That man] walks around, one of the most successful people in the entertainment industry, still making money hand over fist.


When Feldman was 15 he was abused by a man who was employed at the management company of his own father. The abuse by that man went on for years after that first incident.
Feldman also detailed a night when he received oral sex from a man after he was fed a cocktail of drugs.
He told about one of the abusers “_It was basically me laying there pretending I was asleep and them going about their business_” (playing that he was asleep while being sodomised).
Alison Arngrim (from Little House on the Prairie) - that was sexually abused herself - has confirmed that "_Everybody knew that the two Coreys were just being passed around_" like sex toys.
Another actor, Elijah Wood, has confirmed that parties were arranged where the “Hollywood elite” hand-picked boys for their sexual perversion. Wood told that he was protected by his mother that didn’t allow him to go to these parties: https://stream.org/hollywoods-dark-s...tors-got-away/


THE DEATH OF COREY HAIM
On March 10, 2010 (3/10/’10) Haim died, aged 38 - the official stories is pneumonia and an enlarged heart. There have also been statements that this was caused by drugs.
In the hours leading up to Haim’s death, he suffered from a high fever and flu-like symptoms. Earlier he appeared disoriented and even collapsed to his knees.
The drugs in his system included the antidepressants fluoxetine and olanzapine; the tranquilizers diazepam and meprobamate, which are found in Valium and other medications; the cough-suppressant dextromethorphan; and the antihistamine diphenhydramine: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/05/05/coroner-corey-haim-died-pneumonia-drugs.html

From the looks of it Haim was killed to prevent him from telling about the men that had sexually abused him as a child. Why would his enlarged heart be of interest, when he didn’t die of a heart attack? There are many toxics that can induce a pneumonia, with the following possible symptoms Nausea, Flu-like symptoms, Delirium or disorientation, Fever: http://www.webmd.com/lung/chemical-pneumonia?print=true


MARTIN (MARTY) WEISS
The only name Feldman has mentioned is that of Martin Weiss, a manager of child actors, that was accused in 2011 for repeatedly raping Evan Henzi see below for more information (30 to 40 times over a 3 years period), staring when he was 11 years of age. Weiss pleaded no contest to two counts of child molestation in 2012 and was sentenced to a year in jail with 5 years probation, but only spent 6 months in prison.
Feldman also wrote about Haim spending time with Martin Weiss, a well-known manager of child actors, while they were filming The Lost Boys. He has written 


> That one day on set Haim, who was 15 during filming, was aroused and wanted to have sex. 'Marty’s gay? Why don’t you ask him?' wrote Feldman. 'The two walked, single file, into the adjoining room. ... I heard sounds, banging, thumping. I felt my stomach flip-flop. I felt sick


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ife-drugs.html
Here’s Martin Weiss with a group of child actors.



BRIAN PECK, MARC COLLINS – AN OPEN SECRET
*The 100 minutes documentary “An open secret” premiered on November 14, 2014 and exposes the systematic sexual abuse of child actors (only boys) in Hollywood (EDIT - has been completely removed from Youtube in November 2017):* https://vimeo.com/142444429

Some of the interviewed victims of child abuse in this documentary are: Todd Bridges, Evan Henzi, Joey Coleman, Michael Egan and Mark Ryan. The following child abusers are named: Martin (Marty) Weiss, Bob Villard, Brock Pierce, Chad Shackley, Michael Harra, Brian Peck, Bryan Singer, Gary Goddard, David Neuman, Garth Ancier and Marc Rector-Collins.
Brian Peck served a total of 16 months in jail for sexual abuse of a 15-year-old boy and is still “working” with children: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3115792/Pedophile-X-Men-actor-convicted-sexually-abusing-Nickelodeon-child-star-working-underage-kids.html

Some of the child victims gathered evidence against the perpetrators. This included making a tape of Weiss (MW) by Evan Henzi (EH). This is the best part in the whole documentary (1:03:10 – 1:06:35). Evan talks about the child abuse by Weiss (while taping it) and Weiss repeatedly confirms what he’s telling. 


> EH: You asked me, “If I ever did anything with a guy before?” “Oh wait that was when you gave me my first blowjob, right?” “You did pull out your penis in the car (…) you asked me if I wanted to touch it” - MW: “That kinda sounds familiar”
> EH: “You would tell me like everyone did it” - MW: “Y’know, I’m sure I said that”


Weiss, Villard and Rector-Collins were some of the paedophiles that were convicted on child abuse charges. Michael Egan filed charges against some of these paedophiles but later dropped them, which doesn’t help his credibility. Egan was admonished by a judge for lying in court: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/bryan-singer-sex-abuse-case-699828

Anne Henry got suspicious when she saw promotional pictures of her son (promotional photos that could be gotten free of charge) being sold on the internet for hundreds of dollars. She set up BizParentz to help families navigate the pitfalls of Hollywood, and claims that a major child star filed charges against 50-year-old Peck: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-New-York.html

----------


## Firestarter

Because of the censorship of internet I needed much time to investigate this, and can bring you this exclusive story.
According to the statements of Corey Feldman there weren’t just one or two paedophiles sexually abusing child actors, but a whole bunch of them. As far as I can tell Feldman in his book described some of the paedophiles so accurately that for any insider it would be easy to know who they are. I’m only looking for the ringleader…

Corey Feldman has repeatedly stated that one man was responsible for the drug addiction and death of his best friend - Corey Haim.
Some of the names that have been mentioned on the internet: Steven Spielberg (born 1946), Joel Schumacher (1939), Harvey Bernard (1924 – 2014), Richard Donner (1930), Rob Reiner (1947) and Tom Hanks (1956). None of these can be the “evil monster” that Feldman claims is responsible for the death of Haim, as becomes clear from their birth date.
We are looking for a monster that first sexually abused Haim when he was 14 years old, filming Lucas in 1985, when this paedophile was 42-years-old.  So I’m specifically looking for a suspect that was born in 1942, 1943. The monster has never come out as gay, has children of his own and hides behind a family-man facade. The star behind the family-man facade is an evil monster who has led an extraordinarily twisted double-life. This person uses intimidation and threats as a way to keep people quiet. And all these paedophiles were friends. This man was and is a Hollywood mogul_,_ one of the most successful people in the entertainment industry (from 1985 to 2013): http://oohlo.com/2016/09/20/corey-ha...eing-revealed/

CARRIE FISHER – 19 YEARS OLD
Just in November 2016 Carrie Fisher (born October 21, 1956) published a book in which she describes a 3 month sexual affair with Harrison Ford, starting May 1976 when they were filming Star Wars. Fisher was only 19 years and Harrison Ford 33/34. This isn’t paedophilia but it certainly was adultery (Ford was married at the time).
Harrison Ford (born  July 13, 1942) is the highest-grossing U.S. domestic box-office star. Ford  is one of Hollywood's most private actors guarding much of his personal  life. In 2003 Ford called for gun control in the USA. I never even knew  that Ford was a Jew; his mother Dorothy (née Nidelman) was Jewish. Harrison Ford was active in the Boy Scouts of America, and achieved its  second-highest rank (Life Scout). He worked at Napowan Adventure Base  Scout camp as a counsellor for the Reptile Study merit badge. The Boy  scouts are just about the best spot for a paedophile (Spielberg was also  a Boy Scout): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harrison_Ford
Ford has been married 3 times: Mary Marquardt (1964-1979), Melissa Mathison (1983-2004) and Calista Flockhart since 2010 (who is known for her role of Ally McBeal): http://dlisted.com/2016/11/15/carrie...ing-star-wars/
Here’s a picture from left to right: Harrison Ford (Han Solo), Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia), Mark Hamill (Luke Skywalker).


ET – MELISSA MATHISON
Ford plaid a cameo for the movie "E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial" (1982) but was cut out by director Steven Spielberg. Why would Spielberg cut one of the most famous names in the industry from this movie? Did something happen with one of the members of the cast? Maybe it’s not so strange that Harrison Ford came to the movie set for a cameo, when we learn that he was dating its screenwriter - Melissa Mathison – at the time. They married in 1983 and separated in 2001.
Melissa Mathison, who was nominated for an Oscar for her screenplay for E.T., has died in 2015 at the age of 65, of “cancer”. Her estate is valued at $22 million, mostly what remains from the royalties she received after a lengthy legal battle with Harrison Ford. Their split is considered one of the costliest in Hollywood. What makes this suspicious, is that her will has gone missing: http://www.movienewsguide.com/meliss...ng-will/135758

STANLEY KUBRICK – HARFORD
In his last film “Eyes wide shut” Stanley Kubrick made explicit references to the “secret” Masonic societies and their sick sexual appetites. Kubrick died of “heart attack” only 5 days after showing the final cut. After his death the movie was censured, so we’ll never know what hidden secrets they murdered him for: http://www.infowars.com/the-hidden-a...ide-shut-pt-i/
This movie was mostly about satanic orgy rituals. The main character Dr. Bill Harford (played by Tom Cruise in the movie) was named after Harrison Ford, because - according to Kubrick - Bill should be a "Harrison Ford-ish goy" and created the surname of Harford as an allusion to the actor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyes_Wide_Shut

POLANSKI - CLINTONS
There is also an obvious connection between Harrison Ford and the known paedophile Roman Polanski. Ford played the leading role in Polanski's Frantic (1988). This connection appears to be even closer when we learn that it was Harrison Ford that in 2003 accepted the Oscar for Polanski’s "The Pianist" (2002) at the academy awards. Polanski couldn’t attend because he would have been arrested for his conviction for raping a 13-year-old-girl.
For me even more ugly is Ford’s connection to the Clintons (that were very good friends with Jeffrey Epstein, that was running his own child sex ring, with promises of modelling careers). In 1998 Harrison Ford and his wife were invited at the White House for a party thrown by President Clinton for the British Prime Minister Tony Blair; see the photograph.


Ford is vice-chair of Conservation International (CI) an American NGO to “protect” nature (NGOs in our world that’s upside down aren't the philanthropig organisations we are meant to believe). CI has links to companies with a poor environmental record like: BP, Cargill, Chevron, Monsanto and Royal Dutch Shell. Here’s Harrison Ford with Hillary Clinton when they were honoured by CI in 2013. 



RIVER PHOENIX – OVERDOSE?
For the movie “The Mosquito Coast” (1986) the role for the son of the main character played by Harrison Ford was offered to Corey Haim, but Haim declined and starred in (his breakthrough role) Lucas. Did Haim not want to be in the same movie as Harrison Ford? This role went to River Phoenix (August 23, 1970 – October 31, 1993) instead. Later River Phoenix played the young Indiana in "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade" (1989). Strangely Phoenix never in the whole movie acted in the same scene as Harrison Ford that played the adult Indiana.
Here are Harrison Ford and River Phoenix in Peter Weir's Mosquito Coast.


On the evening of October 30, 1993 (a human sacrifice day for Satanists), Phoenix went to The Viper Room in Hollywood (partly owned by Johnny Depp). He died early the following morning (on Halloween). According to the coroner Phoenix died of "an acute multiple drug intoxication" and had "lethal levels" of cocaine and heroin in his body. Three days after his death medical examiners announced that autopsy tests were inconclusive - but ruled out foul play (how could the coroner dismiss the possibility of murder?). The identity of his supplier was never known.
In November, 1991 River Phoenix had told Details magazine that when his family was part of the Children of God (The Family - from 1973 till the end of the 1970s) cult he had sex with other children starting from the age of 4. Phoenix has told that he was completely celibate from 10-14 years of age: http://whale.to/b/who_killed.html
The coroner's report said Phoenix had traces of Valium, marijuana and ephedrine in his body, but no alcohol. Drugs were not found in the actor's stomach and there were no needle track marks on his body. "It looks like it was snorted" (how could he snort a lethal dose?): http://community.seattletimes.nwsour...3&slug=1731562
The following story puts together some of the strange contradicting information on the death of River Phoenix.
According to William Richert: Samantha Mathis (the girlfriend of Phoenix) said that John Frusciante approached their table, offered River a plastic blue cup and said “drink this, it’ll make you feel fabulous”; shortly before Phoenix collapsed.
In 1994, Peter Bogdanovich gave an interview stating that Mathis had told _him_ that River went outside and had a heated discussion with John Frusciante. When she saw him again he had a drink in his hand and fell sick shortly after.
These testimonies contradict each other, but if one of them is correct River Phoenix was murdered by poisoning his drink: https://midnight-rant.com/the-river-...t-in-question/

----------


## Firestarter

It is interesting how the paedophilia in Hollywood, leads directly - by the trail of Brock Pierce - to the Clinton Foundation.

AN OPEN SECRET - DEN


> The 100 minutes documentary “An open secret” premiered on November 14, 2014 and exposes the systematic sexual abuse of child actors (only boys) in Hollywood - EDIT "new" link to video: https://vimeo.com/142444429


The documentary “An open secret” focuses on the child sex ring around Digital Entertainment Network (DEN) that bought an estate in Encino, LA (the M & C estate) in 1997 where the young boys were forced to go into the hot-tub nude, joined by (naked) adult men. The most important story is told by Michael (Mike) Egans III that broke into the estate of DEN with some of the other victims (possibly Alexander Burton and Mark Ryan) to copy evidence.
The copied material proved that the sex ring was much larger than just the 3 (paedophiles) that fronted DEN: Marc Collins-Rector, Chad Shackley (in his mid-20s who had lived with Rector since dropping out of high school at 16) and Brock Pierce (a teenage actor who had appeared in Disney's _The Mighty Ducks_ movies).

I needed some time to investigate the accusations of Egan against Bryan Singer (famous for directing “The Usual suspects” and X-men movies), Garth Ancier (television executive), David Neuman (Disney executive) and Gary Goddard (producer) – who invested in DEN. My conclusion is that there is sound evidence that these gays were present at parties where child actors were nude in the hot-tub, and given alcohol and drugs. Based on the testimony of Egan (and further evidence) I conclude that probably Singer sodomised Egan (and others), but I haven’t looked into these other 3 (yet).
In the documentary “An open secret” (starting 00:46:45) Egan tells that Bryan Singer and Gary Goddard were regulars at the nude pool parties. He tells how Singer was naked with him in the hot-tub and set him on the lap of Goddard. It is also revealed (starting 1:10:17) that Marc Rector threatened the young boys with a gun while saying “do you not understand the power I have?”; if you talk, we will first destroy career and we have eliminated kids of 14, 15 year old.

The court awarded Egan and his fellow plaintiffs a $4.5 million default judgment, of which Egan only collected $25,000, while they reached a settlement with Pierce. Egan was the only one of the 3 plaintiffs that was a minor when the sexual abuse happened, so he should be entitled to the most money (of these 3). This doesn’t surprise me a bit - remember Paul Bonacci that got locked up in prison for perjury and got nothing of the million dollars he won from Larry King (stabbed in the back by his attorney John DeCamp)?
Here’s the official court document of July 2000 by plaintiffs Egan (officially his mother Bonny Mound), Alexander Burton, Mark Ryan against Rector, Shackley and Pierce: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/sit...%20Lawsuit.pdf
Note that Hawaii is not mentioned in this document and it only focuses on the 3 defendants (Rector, Shackley and Pierce).
During a news conference on April 21, 2014, Egan's sobbing mother called out several FBI officials by name: Joseph Brine, J. Stephen Tidwell, David Johnson and Robert Mueller III. They had refused to investigate the charges that her underage son had been molested.


COLLINS-RECTOR, CHAD SHACKLEY, BROCK PIERCE – FLEE TO SPAIN


> Weiss, Villard and Rector-Collins were some of the paedophiles that were convicted on child abuse charges. Michael Egan filed charges against some of these paedophiles but later dropped them, which doesn’t help his credibility. Egan was admonished by a judge for lying in court: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...se-case-699828


After a New Jersey grand jury indicted Rector in 2000, he fled the country with Shackley and Pierce. The trio resurfaced in May 2002 in Marbella (Spain). In a separate court case (not civil) Collins-Rector was sentenced to prison. In this case Egans wasn’t even involved. After an international arrest warrant was issued Interpol raided their house and found guns, machetes and child pornography in. After fighting extradition for 2 years (during which Rector was in prison from May 2002 until October 2003) - Rector returned to the USA: spent a brief period in prison, made a deal and became a registered sex offender under weekly supervision. Here you can see the court ruling of October 6, 2004 that details the plea bargain for transporting minors across state lines for having sex with them; that concluded the immediate supervised release of Rector: https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...entencing.html
In 2006, Rector was granted “emergency permission” to leave for London, where in October 2007 the British paper _The Sun_ ran an article that reported "_A millionaire paedophile from America is swanning around Britain in a chauffeur-driven limo and surrounding himself with young boys_". In England he asked for permission for a union with an 18-year-old boy.


MICHAEL EGAN - BRYAN SINGER
Here’s the court document that was filed in June 2014 by (the attorneys of) Michael Egan against Bryan Singer: http://s3.documentcloud.org/document...john-doe-2.pdf
Michael Egans states that he considered Marc Rector, Chad Shackley and Brock Pierce as the ring leaders of the child sex ring. He describes the before mentioned incident where Singer placed him on the lap of Goddard. He also swears that he was sodomised by Singer - both in the Encino estate as in Bryan Singer’s home. Note that this doesn’t mention any activity in Hawaii.
Egan  isn’t the only young man that has accused Singer of paedophilia: 1) In 1997, a 14-year-old actor accused Singer of having him and other minors nude for hours for a shower scene in “Apt Pupil”, the lawsuit was dismissed for lack of evidence; 2) In May 2014, a British man accused Singer and producer Gary Goddard for sexually assaulting a minor in London for the premiere of “Superman Returns” (the charge against Singer – but not Goddard - was withdrawn): https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/tag/marc-collins-rector/

Openly gay 22-year-old Noah Galvin publicly accused Bryan Singer of molesting little boys:
“_Yeah. Bryan Singer likes to invite little boys over to his pool and diddle them in the f—ing dark of night. I want nothing to do with that. I think there are enough boys in L.A. that are questionably homosexual who are willing to do things with the right person who can get them in the door. In New York there is a healthy gay community, and that doesn’t exist in L.A_”
Galvin apologised a mere 9 hours after the interview came out: https://unicornbooty.com/noah-galvin...ly-apologizes/

Following is a collection of photos of Singer with a bunch of young boys (for legal reasons, Singer prefers boys that have just turned 18).
Here’s Singer with Frankie Donjae that for a while was his favourite in New York.


The following toyboy (“assistant” to Singer) looks even younger than Donjae, on the right side of Singer are Ian McKellen and Gary Goddard.



EGAN SET UP BY ATTORNEY – HAWAII AND PRISON
The attorneys of Egan told him that he couldn’t files charges against Bryan Singer, Gary Goddard, David Neuman and Garth Ancier in California, but only in Hawaii. They didn’t claim that these actions had happened in Hawaii, so this lawsuit didn’t stand a chance and it was dropped. I’ve read on the internet that Egan accused Singer (and Rector and Shackley) of sexually abusing him at the Paul Mitchell estate in Kailua, Hawaii, but I didn’t find the (original) source for this information.
To add injury to insult these lying, corrupt attorneys even made a public apology that the allegations are totally untrue. Garth Ancier filed countersuits against Egan and claims he was falsely accused:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-sex-abuse-accusers-lawyers-800601

In December 2015, Michael Egan was sentenced to two years in prison and a fine of $300,000 for a “_conspiracy to commit securities and wire fraud_”. Egan sought money from investors for various projects.  Egan lied about his background and used the money for his personal expenses. Isn’t the whole idea of being an investor to take a chunk of it for yourself? If dishonesty is a reason for prison, than every lawyer, psychiatrist and second-hand car dealer should be locked up for life.
In October 2014 Egan was admonished by Judge John Michael Seabright after Egan falsely claimed in court to not have received assistance with his legal papers. Of course Egan is not the only one that has lied in court. This can be rightfully used to discredit him, but maybe he had promised this to the law firm that had helped him (Irvine's Manly, Stewart & Finaldi). This is absolute evidence that Judge Seabright is a corrupt criminal as it is irrelevant to the case whether or not Egan had gotten some legal help.
I can tell from personal experience that it’s very difficult to defend yourself in a court of law when you’re stabbed in the back by your own attorney: http://archive.is/gYnER

The only lawyer that has made a public statement in defence of Michael Egan, after he was charged with these fraud charges, is Vince Finaldi. He said that even if these fraud charges are real *“*_it would surely not mean he was not abused. To the contrary, it would corroborate his abuse_*”:* http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr...x-abuse-760741


BROCK PIERCE – CLINTON GLOBAL INITIATIVE
Brock Pierce is mostly ignored in all the stories about the sexual abuse. At 17, Pierce was making $250,000 a year from DEN (it is apparently quit profitable to run a child prostitute ring).

Brock Pierce’s bio says he is co-founder of GoCoin, ExpressCoin, KnCMiner.cn and Robocoin Asia. He is described as "a prolific angel investor" who has raised more than $200 million on behalf of his companies and led more than 30 acquisitions during his career.
Pierce is also an active supporter of non-profit and advocacy organizations and is a member of *Clinton Global Initiative*. So here’s another connection between the Clinton Foundation and a known paedophile: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brock_Pierce
Here’s Pierce when he was an ambitious child actor himself.

----------


## Firestarter

Last December 21 my post about the suspicious connections of Harrison Ford to both Corey Haim and River Phoenix was removed from the Davidicke.com forum. This was explained by a moderator as follows: 
“_I am going to have to edit your post about Harrison Ford because it is libelous. We have done a thorough review of the post and have to remove any thought that Harrison Ford has done anything wrong. Hoping you understand._
_PS: I have also deleted any reference to the other possible subjects and the related links to Harrison Ford. Posting like this without solid proof is dangerous for you and the Forum. A possible birth year is not enough._”
I didn’t do anything more than connect the dots between information that was already on the internet.
This is all the more bizarre coming from the forum of David Icke, who made a name for himself with ridiculous “conspiracy theories” like we are ruled by shapeshifting reptilians from out-of-space. David Icke has specifically named the British Royal family as reptilians that need human blood to survive.
This isn’t the first time something like this happened on the Icke forum so I did a little investigation.

David Icke has been working for the British state network BBC since 1981 (starting on Newsnight). Icke even entered politrics for the Green party, but in March 1991 resigned. Later that year Icke announced that he was the “son of the Godhead”. The BBC made him more famous by letting him explain this in “Wogan” on April 29, 1991.
Icke publicly became an opponent of the state media, but in reality never severed the connection with the BBC. In 2006 for example David Icke was again interviewed by Wogan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Icke
Here is David Icke (front right) with his BBC colleagues in 1983.


The least they could do is try to hide his continuing affiliation with the BBC, but unashamedly earlier this year David Icke went on the BBC’s “This week” to be interviewed by Andrew Neil to tell that the British Royal family are lizards: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...family-8011156



In 2012 David Icke suddenly boasted that he had been exposing Jimmy Savile as a paedophile since 2011. This means that he has been covering this up with the rest of his journalist friends for some 30 years: https://web.archive.org/web/20141203...d-said-nothing
When we find out that child actors are systematically sexually abused, we must realise that this is also rampant in the TV-circuit (for example Todd Bridges starred in a TV-show when he was sodomised).

The following explains why Icke had my post about paedophilia in Hollywood removed.
David Icke is linked to Zen Gardner that was in the Children of God cult (later renamed to “The family” about which River Phoenix complained.


> In November, 1991 River Phoenix had told Details magazine that when his family was part of the Children of God (The Family - from 1973 till the end of the 1970s) cult he had sex with other children starting from the age of 4. Phoenix has told that he was completely celibate from 10-14 years of age: http://whale.to/b/who_killed.html


Zen Gardner denied that he knew, but he was part of the “Children of God” cult for 27 years and became a leader in the ranks; so this is not possible: http://investmentwatchblog.com/david...edophile-cult/
David Icke simply denied being involved with Zen Gardner. Here’s an interview that shows that David Icke was affiliated to this leader of this paedophile sex cult and shared (religious) views: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9t2...ature=youtu.be




> EGAN SET UP BY ATTORNEY – HAWAII AND PRISON
> The attorneys of Egan told him that he couldn’t files charges against Bryan Singer, Gary Goddard, David Neuman and Garth Ancier in California, but only in Hawaii. They didn’t claim that these actions had happened in Hawaii, so this lawsuit didn’t stand a chance and it was dropped. I’ve read on the internet that Egan accused Singer (and Rector and Shackley) of sexually abusing him at the Paul Mitchell estate in Kailua, Hawaii, but I didn’t find the (original) source for this information.


I searched some more, and found the court document in which Michael (Mike) Egan describes that he was sexually abused by Bryan Singer at the Paul Mitchell estate in Hawaii. It includes a video of Egan and his attorney. In all fairness I have to say that Egan doesn’t look like he’s telling the truth this time.
Egan tries to avoid telling what happened in Hawaii and the look in his eyes tells me that he wouldn’t pass a lie detector test: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...g-emerges.html




> CARRIE FISHER – 19 YEARS OLD
> Just in November 2016 Carrie Fisher (born October 21, 1956) published a book in which she describes a 3 month sexual affair with Harrison Ford, starting May 1976 when they were filming Star Wars. Fisher was only 19 years and Harrison Ford 33/34. This isn’t paedophilia but it certainly was adultery (Ford was married at the time).


It is apparently very dangerous to tell about the sexual misbehaviour of Harrison Ford. Just last November Fisher revealed their affair during the filming of the first episode of Star Wars. She is held in intensive care: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/23/mo...cle-click&_r=0

----------


## Firestarter

JASON JAMES MURPHY/JASON MICHAEL HANDY (NICKELODEON)
In Edmonds, Washington, 19-year-old Jason James Murphy, an aspiring actor was working as a camp counsellor and began grooming a 5-year-old boy for sexual encounters. 
In December 1995, an employee of the Hazelwood Elementary School in Lynnwood, Washington, saw Murphy kissing this boy who was now 7. The teacher notified the police who took Murphy into custody on a child molestation charge. Murphy's family posted his bail and shortly after his arrest he was released
In January 1996 Murphy abducted this boy, flew to New York City and checked into a hotel. A clerk at the hotel recognised Murphy and notified the authorities. FBI agents rescued the child and arrested Murphy. Eight months after that a federal jury found Murphy guilty of kidnapping and child molestation. He served 5 of his 7 year sentence behind bars.
Four years after getting out of federal prison, Murphy moved to West Hollywood, California where he registered as a sex offender under his legal name, Jason James Murphy. He began working as a Hollywood production assistant for Nickelodeon under the name Jason Michael Handy.
Murphy was sentenced to six years in prison in 2004 after pleading no contest to two felony counts, one of lewd acts on a child and one of distributing sexually explicit material by email, and to a misdemeanour charge related to child sexual exploitation
Murphy volunteered at a Malibu church, where he worked with 6-year-olds. His job as a production assistant at one of the prominent children's television programs, Nickelodeon, gave him access to child actors on and off the set, and allowed him to exchange email addresses and phone numbers with them.
Murphy, under the professional name Jason James, became a successful freelance child actor casting director. He worked on films such as "Bad News Bears", "The School of Rock" and "Cheaper by the Dozen 2" and "Super 8.
On May 2, 2012, a Los Angeles County Superior Court Judge dismissed the charges against Murphy because all the studio executives who used his services were aware of the casting director's true identity: http://jimfishertruecrime.blogspot.n...philes-in.html

EZEL CHANNEL (NICKELODEON)
Ezel Channel met H.D. through his godson Joey. On September 8, 2002, Channel asked the 13-year-old H.D. to help him move some furniture at his house. While sitting on the couch, Channel showed H.D. his penis and asked H.D. to show him his; H. complied. Channel showed H.D. how to masturbate and asked H.D. to masturbate in front of him; H.D. complied. At some point Ezel Channel touched H.D.'s penis and asked him to touch his (penis).
With Brian, another 13-year-old boy, Channel had a similar encounter, with Brian and Channel masturbating and Channel touching Brians penis. Brian then jumped up, grabbed a golf club and asked Channel to take him home (which he did).
When Brandon was 13 years old: he visited Channel at Nickelodeon Studios multiple times. While driving his car Channel reached over to the passenger seat to touch Brandon's genitalia over his clothes. Brandon immediately told Channel to stop.
From November 20, 2005 on, Channel had worked at Nickelodeon Studios for some 7 months. Channel was convicted for lewd conduct on a child. Channel was placed on probation and ordered to register as a sex offender. He was prohibited from being with minors unless in the presence of other adult: http://www.leagle.com/decision/In%20...20v.%20CHANNEL

VICTOR SALVA
In 1989 Victor Salva directed his first film Clownhouse, but was jailed after molesting the 12-year-old star of the flick - Nathan Forrest Winters.
Salva asked Nathan to stay behind for extra rehearsals. During these sessions, Salva forced his young star to give and receive oral sex. Salva kept the camera rolling to add to his burgeoning child porn collection. After Winters had told his parents Salvas house was raided by the cops, who discovered the tapes and sentenced Salva to 3 years in jail and a lifetime on the sex offenders register.
When Salva was released on parole in 1992, 15 months into his sentence, he laid low for a while. But then his fortunes changed when Caravan Pictures, a subsidiary of Disney, hired him to direct Powder. Salva had even greater success with the Jeepers Creepers franchise and still makes films with the focus on semi-naked youngsters that are terrorised: https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v...der-clownhouse

FERNANDO RIVAS
Fernando Rivas graduated from the prestigious Juilliard School of Music to build a successful career in the United States as a composer, creating music for Sesame Street and Disney.
Behind the scenes Rivas manipulated photos in which children were depicted in violent and sexual positions. Rivas also photographed and videotaped a 4-year-old girl, naked and restrained (bound with black Velcro straps). The police arrested Rivas in April 2011 and found 2,300 images and 12 videos of child pornography in Rivas possession. Some of these images showed children having sex with adults.
Rivas (61 years of age) was sentenced to 15 years in prison after pleading guilty to creating and sending child pornography: http://www.postandcourier.com/archiv...49ae078c5.html

----------


## Firestarter

> HOW TO BECOME A STAR
> Nobody can become a famous movie star without the help of powerful Hollywood moguls.
> All of these famous actors have provided favours to the powers that be. A lot of them have provided sexual favours to get in the game. When (adult) wannabees offer their body to get a nice role in a movie this is not legally wrong.


This is called the “casting couch”: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casting_couch

SHIRLEY TEMPLE – ARTHUR FREED
Arguably the most famous child star of the 20th century is Shirley Temple.
In her memoir “_Child Star”_ (1988), Shirley Temple describes that legendary producer Arthur Freed exposed himself to her in 1940/1941 when she was just 11. She didn’t get the role of Dorothy in the “Wizard of Oz”. This is an excerpt from the book:
“_“I have something made for just you,” he continued, fumbling in his lap. “You’ll be my new star!” That phrase had last been used when I was three years old in_ _Kid in Hollywood_ _[one of Temple’s early shorts]._
_Obviously, Freed did not believe in preliminaries. With his face gaped in a smile, he stood up abruptly and executed a bizarre flourish of clothing. Having thought of him as a producer rather than an exhibitor, I sat bolt upright . . . Not twelve years old, I still had little appreciation for masculine versatility and so dramatic was the leap between schoolgirl speculation and Freed’s bedazzling exposure that I reacted with nervous laughter._
_Disdain or terror he might have expected, but not the insult of humor._
_“Get out!” he shouted, unmindful of his disarray, imperiously pointing to the closed door. “Go on,_ _get_ _out__!”_” - http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2014/...onoring-artist

JULIE DELPY - FRANCE
The French actress Julie Delpy, began acting as a teenager, and in the 1990s tried to expose the casting couch culture: "_In France, when I started talking about the fact that at 13, people would hit on me — which I think is pedophilia — people were like, 'Who do you think you are?' ”Delpy says.”It destroyed my career. It destroyed it. The press was against me, saying I was a bitch, basically, a horrible person to dare to accuse these directors of being bad for wanting to have sex with a 12-year-old. That was the time, you know: '80s France_."
Besides that Delpy told that she “_once fought off the amorous advances of a leery casting director by smashing an ashtray over his head_”: http://www.laweekly.com/film/julie-d...movies-2175880

BEN FELLOWS – KEN CLARKE, TOM CRUISE
The most interesting of these stories is Ben Fellows that as a child actor needed protection against the male paedophiles in the acting business. He also tells that he was given drugs and alcohol when he was very young. He was offered for sex by his agent Sylvia Young.
I just don’t know if Fellows is telling the truth. My problem with his story is that he has named foreign actors like Tom Cruise and Dolph Lundgren. While this is not impossible, I would expect that (if his story is true) he would name mostly British actors. Fellows also named a famous star on Dynasty that was also a big star on the BBC.
What further hampers his credibility is that he doesn’t describe any incident in detail where he was sexually abused. He describes 2 incidents in detail where he wasn’t allowed to leave the room, was groped and his penis touched through his pants. He claims that Tom Cruise sexually abused an underage boy in another room (so he admits he didn’t see anything happening).
According to the following Fellows is a liar: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...stigation.html

Fellows has told his story to the police, that didn’t do anything against the paedophile ring, while the reporter Jack Malvern of the Times newspaper of Rupert Murdoch in October 2012 interviewed him to NOT publish the story. Fellows claims that the BBC paedophile he named stopped the article from coming out, because this was the new star of SKY Television (of Murdoch).
Fellows has testified that he was sexually abused by Member of Parliament Kenneth Clarke (at the time Chancellor of the Exchequer) when he was 14. According to the Daily Mail he was 19 at the time; if the Daily Mail is right (but how could they know?) this makes Fellows look very unreliable.
Ben Fellows also named publicist Max Clifford who was arrested in 2012 and convicted in 2014 to 8 years in prison for sexually abusing a large amount of underage girls. If Fellows accused Clifford before this became public knowledge, this would make his story more credible: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Clifford

In the following video Bill Maloney interviews Ben Fellows on May 28, 2013, besides the already named mentioned perpetrators, he also names Peter Stringfellow and Andrew Lloyd Webber. Ben Fellows agrees to take a lie detector test on his accusations: https://youtu.be/hiSBYsK1iMk
Fellows also names Prince Charles and (then Prime Minister) David Cameron as part of the cover-up.




> Originally Posted by Firestarter
> 
> 
> CARRIE FISHER – 19 YEARS OLD
> Just in November 2016 Carrie Fisher (born October 21, 1956) published a book in which she describes a 3 month sexual affair with Harrison Ford, starting May 1976 when they were filming Star Wars. Fisher was only 19 years and Harrison Ford 33/34. This isn’t paedophilia but it certainly was adultery (Ford was married at the time).
> 
> 
> It is apparently very dangerous to tell about the sexual misbehaviour of Harrison Ford. Just last November Fisher revealed their affair during the filming of the first episode of Star Wars. She is held in intensive care: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/23/mo...cle-click&_r=0


Not only did Carrie Fisher die (official because of cardiac arrest), last December 27, but her mother – Debbie Reynolds – died a day later (December 28): http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rt-attack.html
Debbie Reynolds was an actress herself, most famous for starring in “Singing in the rain” in 1952 (with Gene Kelly). Here’s a photograph of Reynolds and Fisher in 2015.

----------


## Firestarter

LESLEY-ANNE DOWN  BRUCE ROBINSON
Lesley-Anne Down (known for her role in the TV-series North and south) has told that _the casting couch is no myth_. She claimed that she got a lot of offers for good roles in return for sexual favours but _never succumbed to any of it_.
The strange is that Lesley lived with the 8 year older scriptwriter, actor Bruce Robinson from the time she was 16 for about 10 years. She doesnt say anything bad about Robinson, while this is paedophilia: http://people.com/archive/chatter-vol-7-no-11/
Also interesting to note is that she had an affair for about 6 to 8 weeks with none other than Harrison Ford when they were filming Hanover Street in 1979. Its hard to find blame on Harrison Ford here  he divorced in 1979. Lesley-Anne Down said about Harrison Ford He was lovely and it lasted as long as the filming did: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...ch-creeps.html
Heres a promotional picture of Harrison and Lesley.


Apparently Harrison Ford likes the leather look. Maybe you remember that in Indiana Jones he even showed his skill with a whip.



STAR WARS GAYS
While some gay men prefer the feminine look, most gays choose the masculine look. Not many in the closet gays wear an earring. Here you can see Harrison Ford with earring and a masculine moustache.


The self-proclaimed witch John Todd (Collins) is known for blowing the whistle on freemasonry. According to his story he killed an officer while stationed in Germany for the US army; instead of being locked up, he was discharged, sent back to the USA, where he became one of the highest Masons (the Council of 13).
I will not write too much on John Todd, who said in the 1970s that all the male stars in (the first) Star Wars are gays, mostly coming from soap operas like _The Young and the Restless_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=AXmwNWIcIqw

Harrison Ford is pictured with some pretty male actors in what could be too close for comfort for some men.
Here he is with his accomplishes on Star Wars George Lucas and Steven Spielberg in 2008.


Heres Harrison Ford with Daniel Craig (best known for playing James Bond) in 2011.



THANDIE NEWTON  JOHN DUIGAN
When Thandie Newton was 16 years old, she began a six-year relationship with the 39-year-old director John Duigan on the set of his film _Flirting_ (shot in Australia in 1991). Newton later complained: "_I was a very shy, very sweet girl. I wasn't in control of the situation. Would I have liked things to be different? Sure, but I can now value myself more for the way I got through it. I don't see myself as a victim_"
She also complains about (another) casting couch experience where a director asked her to sit with her legs wide so he could film her crotch. Newton learned some time later that this director showed this tape to some of his friends: http://www.vulture.com/2016/07/thand...horrifies.html
Thandie Newton starred with Nicole Kidman in Flirting and next to Tom Cruise in Mission Impossible II 

FIONA BARNETT - ANTONY KIDMAN
Seeing Tom Cruise being named, made me think about Fiona Barnett that accused the father of Nicole Kidman  psychologist, biochemist Antony Kidman  for the (satanic) ritual abuse of children. Most of this happened in the British colony Australia. After Barnett accused Antony Kidman in 2014, he fled the country and died very suddenly in Singapore.
Fiona Barnett also accused: Richard Nixon (US President), Dr. John Gittinger (psychiatrist of the CIA), Ted Turner (CNN), Pastor Billy Graham (US evilangelist), Gough Whitlam (former Australian Prime Minister), Bob Hawke (former Australian Prime Minister), Paul Keating (former Australian Prime Minister), Kim Beazley (Australian politician), Bob Carr (Former NSW Premier), Kim Beazley (Australian politician) and Richie Benaud (Australian cricket captain and sports commentator).
She also describes that she was sexually abused at the Bohemian Grove in California, USA: http://humansarefree.com/2016/02/sat...xposed-in.html

Fiona Barnett has made some drawings (unfortunately some have been removed) to explain what happened. She also named the (Australian) actors Bruce Spence, John Bell and Jacki Weaver; playwright John Williamson and author Kathy Lette as participants in these crimes against humanity: https://fionabarnett.org/abuse-drawings/

What makes Barnetts story convincing is the following documentary. She goes to a variety of places where these (satanic) rituals took place and describes some ceremonies in detail, including ritual torture, paedophilia, murder, cannibalism and necrophilia.
She describes a ritual murder of a pregnant breeder (to breed children for these ritual sacrifices). The womans belly was cut open; then the baby inside was cut up to collect the blood in a chalice to drink. Then there was a (sexual) orgy.
*Heres part 1 of the documentary Candy Girl:* *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q3yH9EIPfs*
*This is part 2 of Candy Girl:* *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soZpqrCji5c*
Even the former brother-in-law of Nicole Kidman  Angus Hawley - died very suddenly in July 2016 when he was in New York for a business meeting with multibillionaire Warren Buffett: http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cele...21-gqawnx.html
Barnett also describes that Nicole Kidman was present at these rituals. Barnett is negative about Nicole Kidman, who was a victim of the same satanic cult. Heres (from right to left) Nicole Kidman, father Antony, mother Janelle and younger sister Antonia (Australian TV-presenter).

----------


## Firestarter

ROMAN POLANSKI – NATASSJA KINSKI (15)
In 2010 Charlotte Lewis claimed that she had been raped in 1983 by the then 50-year-old Roman Polanski in Paris when she was only 16. I call “rape” in this situation exaggerated because she continued the affair (she wanted to be a movie star) until she was passed over to the next actor: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...rector-16.html
Roman Polanski also had sex with the 15-year-old Nattassja Kinski in Paris: http://hotair.com/archives/2009/10/0...minist-leader/
While I call this paedophilia according to the French law it wasn’t as the age of consent was 15.

DON JOHNSON - MELANIE GRIFFITH (14)
Don Johnson (22) started “dating” Melanie Griffith when she was only 14 years: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...SNL-debut.html
Here’s the 14-year-old Melanie Griffith on the arm of Don Johnson.




JOHN AND BO DEREK (16)
John Derek got Mary Cathleen Collins (later known as Bo Derek) in the sack in 1973 when she was only 16 years. They fled to Germany to escape statutory rape charges, returned to the USA - after Bo turned 18 - and got married in 1976: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bo_Derek

BROOKE SHIELDS (10) – CHILD PORNOGRAPHY
I remember watching “The blue lagoon”, which was almost soft porn. Brooke Shields was 15 at the time (according to Brooke Shields she only lost her virginity at 22 by the way).
Before that Brooke Shields had already starred in the even more explicit “Pretty baby” when she was only 13. Brooke’s mother – Teri Shields – consented to all these sexual pictures: http://www.dailylife.com.au/dl-peopl...129-3licg.html

Here is Brooke Shields in “Pretty baby” when she was just 13-year-old (there are more explicit photos).


Before “Pretty baby” Brooke Shields had been photographed by Gary Gross in 1975 when she was only 10 years old in what can only be described as child pornography. These pictures show everything what could be seen in a 10-year-old girl. Here’s a censored picture (I didn’t do the censoring).

----------


## Firestarter

ROB LOWE
Once again a paedophile connected to the Democratic Party  one of the promising young actors of the 1980s: Rob Lowe.
When Rob was on campaign for Michael Dukakis in 1988 in Atlanta, Georgia he invited 2 girls for sex and videotaped it. One of these girls was 16 (Lowe later denied that he knew her age). According to the law this wasnt even paedophilia as the age of consent in Georgia was 16; but making a sex tape of a girl younger than 18 was a criminal offense.
These girls were so proud of catching a movie star that they stole the tape (and some money) from him and told their friends about their wild night out. They even leaked the tape; Al Goldstein sold it for £25. This didnt stop the father and mother of the 16-year-old girl to file charges against Rob Lowe. After the attorney for Lowe settled a civil suit with the father of Jan Parsons, the mother still wanted her share. Rob Lowes didnt get a real sentence by agreeing to do 20 hours of community service.
He was later invited to the White House by President Bill Clinton: https://www.theguardian.com/film/200...tures.magazine

ERROL FLYNN
Not only was Errol Flynn (best known for his role of Robin Hood) a paedophile; theres even been made a movie starring Kevin Kline and Susan Sarandon in which his sexual affair with the 15-year-old girl Beverly Aadland (for 2 years) was highlighted
At that time Flynn had already been accused  and found not guilty  of the statutory rape of 2 underage girls in 1942: https://www.theguardian.com/film/201...nn-sex-scandal

ELVIS PRESLEY
The story of Elvis Presley puts me in a difficult position, because its not clear if he actually was a paedophile. Elvis Presley wasnt only one of the top 3 musical acts in history (together with The Beatles and - the man that married his daughter Lisa Marie  Michael Jackson) but also one of the most successful movie stars in the 1950s and 1960s.
Reuben Fine and Brent D. Taylor have stated that Elvis had close relationships with young girls that started when they were around 13 or 14 and ended in their late teens, but didn't have sex. Elvis met Priscilla Ann Beaulieu first in 1959 while he was stationed in Germany when she was 14 years old. In 1962 or 1963 (when she was 16/17), Priscilla effectively started living with Elvis in Graceland. Priscilla says in her autobiography that she and Elvis did not have sex until their wedding night. They married not when she turned 18, but when she was already 22 in 1967. They separated in 1972, and divorced on October 9, 1973: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Person..._Elvis_Presley
Looking at these stories it appears that The King didnt actually engage in any real sexual activity with these underage girls. If Elvis Presley was attracted to girls he was a sick man, but if he didnt have sex with them - he wasnt a paedophile.

JAMES DEAN
The legend that made only 3 movies before his sudden death in a car crash (only 1 film was released at that time).
After Elizabeth Taylors death Kevin Sessums revealed that Taylor had told him about James Dean that _When Jimmy was 11 and his mother passed away, he began to be molested by his minister, I think that haunted him the rest of his life. In fact, I know it did. We talked about it a lot. During Giant wed stay up nights and talk and talk, and that was one of the things he confessed to me_: http://nypost.com/2011/03/26/elizabe...#ixzz1IZGb3AWx

----------


## Firestarter

I started my research on the paedophilia in the film industry after I saw several Hollywood names connected to Jeffrey Epstein. Epstein ran a child sex ring that was connected to amongst others the Clintons and Donald Trump.
I have found an affidavit by Virginia Roberts that was sexually abused in the child sex ring of Jeffrey Epstein starting when she was 15 years old (from 1999 to 2002). She testified that she had many sexual encounters with Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell and Alan Dershowitz. She also witnessed many sexual encounters with other underage girls and that they made child pornography. Roberts doesnt name all that were involved with Epstein: http://images.politico.com/global/20...sdershaff1.pdf

PRINCE ANDREW
Roberts describes 3 sexual encounters with Prince Andrew.
_There was a lot of legal discussion about Andy and his ex-wife (Fergie). Then the discussion turned to me. Maxwell said guess how old she is. Prince Andrew guessed 17. ()_
_38. After the picture, Epstein and Maxwell kissed me and said to have fun. They left Andy and me alone upstairs. We went to the bathroom and bedroom, which were just steps away from where the picture was taken. We engaged in sexual activities there. Afterwards, Andy left quickly with his security. ()_
_40. When I got back from my trip, Epstein paid me more than he had paid me to be with anyone else  approximately $15,000. That money was for what I had done and to keep my mouth shut about working with the Prince._
_41. The second time I had sex with Prince Andrew was in Epsteins New York mansion in spring 2001. I was 17 at time. Epstein called me down to his office. When I got there, Epstein was there, along with Maxwell, Johanna Sjoberg, and Andy. I was very surprised to see him again. Epstein and Maxwell were making lewd jokes about Randy Andy._
_42. I had the impression that Andy had come there to see Epstein and to have sex me with. There was no other apparent purpose for Andy to be there._
_43. I was told to go upstairs with Andy and to go to the room I thought of as the dungeon (the massage room, but it is really scary looking). I had sex with Andy there. I was only paid $400 from Epstein for servicing Andy that time._
_44. The third time I had sex with Andy was in an orgy on Epsteins private island in the U.S. Virgin Islands. I was around 18 at the time. Epstein, Andy, approximately eight other young girls, and I had sex together. The other girls all seemed and appeared to be under the age of 18 and didnt really speak English. Epstein laughed about the fact they couldnt really communicate, saying that they are the easiest girls to get along with. My assumption was that Jean Luc Brunel got the girls from Eastern Europe (as he procured many young foreign girls for Epstein). They were young and European looking and sounding._

JEAN LUC BRUNEL
Roberts also described the involvement of Jean Luc Brunel in the child sex ring of Epstein and that she had sex with Brunel many times.
_47. I also had sexual intercourse with Jean Luc Brunel many times when I was 16 through 19 years old. He was another of Epsteins powerful friends who had many contacts with young girls throughout the world. In fact, his only similarity with Epstein and the only link to their friendship appeared to be that Brunel could get dozens of underage girls and feed Epsteins (and Maxwells) strong appetite for sex with minors._
_48. Brunel ran some kind of modeling agency and appeared to have an arrangement with the U.S. Government where he could get passports or other travel documents for young girls. He would then bring these young girls (girls ranging in age from 12 to 24) to the United States for sexual purposes and farm them out to his friends, including Epstein. ()_
_51. Jeffrey Epstein has told me that he has slept with over 1,000 of Brunels girls, and everything that I have seen confirms this claim._

Jean Luc Brunel leads back to the movies
Brunel ran a model agency - MC2 - which included many underage girls and was founded in 2005 with $1 million from Epstein. Brunel reportedly recruited underage girls for the sex ring of Epstein. Both Brunel and his partner, Jeffrey Fuller, denied their involvement with Epstein - but Brunel did visit Epstein in jail repeatedly. 
Brunel specialised in recruiting young girls from South America, Europe, and East Europe. Brunel paid money to the parents to bring them to the USA. Brunel got US passports for girls as young as 12  then passed the minors off to perverts like Epstein.
Jean Luc Brunel claims he launched the careers of models such as: Sharon Stone, Christy Turlington, Jerry Hall, Milla Jovovich, Sessilee Lopez , Candace Swanepoel, Marina Lynchuk, Natalia Chabanenko, Elisa Sednaoui (Tel Aviv), Ginta Lapina (Latvia), and Liu Dan (China).
Diane Sawyer investigated Jean Luc Brunel in 1988 for _60 Minutes_. The program interviewed nearly two dozen models who had been sexually assaulted by Brunel and/or his fellow agent, Claude Haddad. CBS spoke 5 models that had been drugged and raped by Brunel and/or his friends. Producer Craig Pyes said that _Hundreds of girls were not only harassed, but molested_: http://jezebel.com/5603638/meet-the-...-girls-for-sex

A former male model - Pedro Gaspar  died in New York in 2012 under suspicious circumstances (official cause of death: cocaine and alcohol). Who knows what Gaspar had seen as he had an apartment directly above the office of MC2 and also mingled with lots of models: http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...llionaire.html

CHILDREN OF GOD
Unfortunately River Phoenix never got the chance to tell the full story about the paedophile sex cult The children of God (later renamed to The Family) and his brother Joaquin hasn´t told much about it (maybe he was too young). This cult is not restricted to the USA but also operates in Europe.
Natacha Tomey wrote a book about her experiences growing up in this sex cult. She was also sexually abused from the age of 4. She was made to believe that the world would end on December 31, 1999. Tomey has told that she escaped from the cult when she was 18: https://www.thesun.co.uk/archives/re...e-age-of-four/
Actress Rose McGowan also spent some years of her childhood in The children of God in Italy. She confirms the sexual activity, but was never molested because her father protected her (he was the head of the chapter), before her family escaped: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...side-cult.html

BBC
Garth Ancier was (at least financially) involved in the DEN paedophile sex ring. Ancier oversaw the launch of Fox television and also served as president of BBC Worldwide America.
For many years the BBC has covered up the perversities of not only Jimmy Savile, but also of other paedophiles in high places (for example Prince Andrew). Lots of actors that have worked for the BBC also made a name for themselves in the movies. Because of censorship in Britain it is impossible to find out how widespread the sexual abuse of children in the quarters of the BBC really is.
Prince Andrew leads directly to Crown Prince Charles and his good friend Jimmy Savile. Savile was such a good friend of the family that Charles put Savile on his short list to be the godfather of Prince Harry: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...savile-5868110
When you look on the internet Savile is pictured with many celebrities. Savile was repeatedly photographed with the Royals. Here are some pictures of Jimmy Savile with Prince Charles, Queen Elizabeth and Princess Diana.

----------


## Firestarter

> Before “Pretty baby” Brooke Shields had been photographed by Gary Gross in 1975 when she was only 10 years old in what can only be described as child pornography. These pictures show everything what could be seen in a 10-year-old girl.


These pictures weren’t published in some second rate underground paper, but in the ”Sugar and spice” photo book for Playboy.

The French actress Eva Ionesco appeared as the youngest Playboy nude pictorial (aged 11) in the October 1976 edition of the Italian Playboy. Apparently the pictures of Brooke Shields didn’t show enough to be considered full nudity.
The mother of Eva – Irina Ionesco – photographed her nude daughter numerous times in erotic poses from 4 to 12 years of age.
In 1977 Irina Ionesco lost custody over her daughter after some controversy over the child pornography of her daughter in Playboy; Eva was further raised in the home of Christian Louboutin. This didn’t stop Irina from selling more nude pictures of Eva. Eva Ionesco was also pictured naked in the November 1978 edition of the Spanish Penthouse and made the cover of (the German) Der Spiegel.
Eva Ionesco sued her mother 3 times. Her mother was ordered to also hand over the negatives of the nude pictures (in 1998 the French police confiscated hundreds of photos of the nude Eva). Eva got awarded 10,000 euro from the court as compensation for being exploited by her mother: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...hotos-her.html

Also in 1976 Eva Ionesco appeared in Roman Polanksi’s “The Tenant”. But I haven’t found information that Polanski molested Eva, so maybe even for Polanski 11 was too young: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eva_Ionesco
Here are 3 censored pictures of the 11-year-old Eva Ionesco in the Italian Playboy.

----------


## Firestarter

NICHOLAS RAY - NATALIE WOOD (16)
Natalie Wood co-starred with James Dean in “Rebel without a cause”. The 16-year-old Wood landed the role by having sex with the director of the movie - Nicholas Ray (44 at the time).
During filming Dennis Hopper was the next to get young Natalie Wood in bed (I guess by now 17): https://selvedgeyard.com/2009/02/10/...of-characters/
There is also a rumour that Kirk Douglas brutally raped Natalie Wood (I doubt this one).
Here are (from left to right) Natalie Wood, James Dean, Nicholas Ray on the set of “Rebel without a cause”.


Natalie Wood drowned in 1981 under suspicious circumstances.
Christopher Walken and husband and wife Robert Wagner and Natalie Wood were having a party on the yacht Splendour that included drinking (too much) alcohol. The official story is that Natalie Wood wanted to take the dinghy for a boat ride and fell in the water and then drowned.
This doesn’t make sense at all because she wasn’t dressed for a boat ride and she could have climbed back in the yacht easily after falling in the water (even with a little too much to drink).
According to the statements of the captain of Splendour, Dennis Davern, in his book “Goodbye Natalie, Goodbye Splendour”: Natalie was killed by  Robert Wagner (her husband). According to Davern the Wagners had a quarrel in which Robert told his wife Natalie to get off the boat. Then he refused to search for her: https://www.thesun.co.uk/archives/ne...-in-spotlight/

JONATHAN KING (BBC)
Jonathan King, that famously discovered Genesis, was sentenced to 7 years in prison in 2001 for molesting 5 boys aged 14-16; he was released in 2005.
King became famous in the 1980s for BBC’s Entertainment USA show. King has not only denied his own guilt, but also claimed that Jimmy Savile was innocent because he never appeared in court: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-accusers.html

JOHN LEVENDOSKY - BOY SCOUT
I really don’t know what kind of actor John Levendosky was, obviously not very famous.
Levendosky was an assistant scoutmaster that took 3 young boys (11, 12, 13 years) on a camp-out. He ordered the boys to play strip poker and sleep naked.
Levendosky bound the boys to trees and then with his pocket knife cut the letter “T” in their chest. He admitted that this aroused him, but to me this looks more like torture than sexual. One of the parents noticed the carved “T” and notified the police: http://old.post-gazette.com/neigh_we...0614scout3.asp

----------


## PRB

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loca...412303903.html

Tyranny!!

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loca...412303903.html
> 
> Tyranny!!



Hey, PRB!  Glad to see you back!

Do you know the only person lower in rep than you is 56kTarget? (http://www.ronpaulforums.com/memberl...ort=reputation)

I hope that is not what's kept you away.  Is it?  Or, did you just get another account?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Even if you don't have Woody Allen's money, you should be able to get the ladies dressed the way he dresses.

----------


## Firestarter

This isn’t quite paedophilia, but it’s about famous actress and member of the CFR, Angelina Jolie, telling how she was initiated into a secret society in a sick S & M ritual (this video could quickly be removed): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uGQLGKutD8

Jodie Foster told in an interview this month that a producer was a little too interested in her body when she was only 14 (starting at 5:30): https://youtu.be/8VM9myTzkzA



> He had me come to the appointment and was talking to me, and asked me to take my jacket off and turn around so he could see my body.
> You know, I was 14 and kinda chubby with pimples and whatever. But yeah…my agent went to his office and punched him in the face.


I won’t do a full story on the notorious paedophile Jimmy Savile, because this is already widely known. Furthermore Savile was not very close to the movie industry (but more to the British Royal family and music industry)...

Crimewatch host Jill Dando was told that DJs, celebrities and other staff of BBC were involved in sexual abuse. She passed a file to senior management in the mid-1990s, which included sexual abuse by “_surprisingly big names_”.
She was disgusted that images of children and information on how to join this paedophile ring was freely available.
Of course, nothing was done...

In 1998, Jill Dando joined a campaign to help children spot paedophiles.
Dando was also looking into the death of her friend, Chelsea vice-chairman Matthew Harding, who was killed in a mysterious helicopter crash in 1996.
On 26 April 1999, aged 37, Jill Dando was shot dead with a single muffled bullet to the skull on the doorstep of her home in west London, moments after stepping out of her car.
Part-time stuntman Barry George was jailed for the killing in 2001, but his conviction was overturned in August 2008 following the emergence of fresh evidence. The crime is still “unsolved”.

Only after he died, in 2012, some of Jimmy Savile’s crimes were exposed. Dando’s fellow BBC presenter Sally Jones said that Savile had tried to kiss and grope her in a lift in the late 1980s. DJ Liz Kershaw and former Countryfile presenter Miriam O’Reilly have also claimed they suffered sexual harassment at the BBC in the 1980s.

Starting in 2011, investigative reporter Liz MacKean who exposed Jimmy Savile and the culture of paedophile protection at the BBC.
MacKean quit in 2013, after executives shelved her investigative work into the paedophile ring surrounding Jimmy Savile. The BBC spent the next few years destroying her reputation.
On 18 August 2017, Liz MacKean was found dead (aged 52). According to the BBC she died of “_complications from a stroke_”: http://www.anonews.co/bbc-liz-mackean/

Liz MacKean told Panorama after she was told by the editor of Newsnight, Peter Rippon, that her investigation wouldn’t be broadcast by the BBC:



> _I was very unhappy the story didn’t run because I felt we’d spoken to people who collectively deserved to be heard. And they weren’t heard._
> _I thought that that was a failure… I felt we had a responsibility towards them. We got them to talk to us, but above all, we did believe them. And so then, for their stories not to be heard, I felt very bad about that. I felt, very much, that I’d let them down._


See the following video, with BBC producer Meirion Jones, Liz MacKean, and George Entwistle (a BBC-executive involved in the cover-up).



It’s apparently quite dangerous to work for the BBC.
In August 2014, former BBC DJ, Mike Smith, died of “heart surgery complications”.
BBC comic Rik Mayall, also died of a heart-related “incident”, despite his wife declaring on the day of his death: “_At least we know it’s not his heart as he’s just had a check-up and been given the all-clear_”. Earlier Rik Mayall had been nearly killed in a quad-bike accident.

BBC-presenter Peaches Geldof tweeted the names of child-abusers connected to Ian Watkins. She was found dead of a “heroin-overdose”.
BBC children’s presenter Mark Speight was implicated in the death of his girlfriend Natasha Collins in 2008. He subsequently disappeared and was found hanging. Mark Speight had worked with convicted paedophile Rolf Harris. Mark Speight was a spokesman for Childline, which supposedly protects abused children.
BBC DJ Kevin Greening reportedly killed himself in a “gay bondage session that went wrong”.

According to the following story, also the deaths of Kristian Digby, Kevin Greening, and Paula Yates are suspicious: http://beforeitsnews.com/eu/2015/01/...h-2576850.html

----------


## Raginfridus

There's no question a lot of Hollywood talent scouts and higher ups are  pedophiles. LA's got the largest concentration of greedy children  play-acting as adults and narcissistic parents, so its only logical  pedophiles would lurk there. I'm also certain of conspiracies to coverup  the facts, because pedos probably flock together - who else can they  trust? Pederasty's a dangerous crime, so naturally pedos would conceal  it. Be certain it happens on a daily basis.




> There  is also a rumour that Kirk Douglas brutally raped Natalie Wood (I doubt  this one)


Natalie Wood's double alleged she was raped by an  "actor-producer" as a child, and her mother covered it up for the sake  of Natalie's fame. When Natalie was offered to star in The Devil's  Disciple, beside her best friend Laurence Olivier, she turned down the  part for unknown reasons - Kirk Douglas was acting in and producing The  Devil's Disciple. There's also an unsolved, pregnant actress'  disappearance from the late fifties, and she'd left an unfinished note  in her purse addressed to Kirk. Hollywood fixers are the gardeners of men; they're  paid to keep the property clean, unless that property's worth more dead  than alive - then it gets a pruning.

This one's more about the industry in general, but he's not the only black celebrity to speak out. When Kanye snapped in Sacramento, he was ranting  about the entire (celebrity) industry. Obviously something happened that  he snapped his leash, but all of it was personal experience the best he  could articulate, while taking speed, off script, and under pressure.




> But sometimes, we be playing the politics too much and forget who we are  just to win. $#@! winning. $#@! looking cool. $#@! looking cool. $#@!  being cool. $#@! all that, bruh! Ive been sitting here to give yall my  truth even at the risk of my own life. Even at the risk of my own  success, my own career. Ive been sitting here to give yall the truth.  Jay Z, call me, bruh. You still aint calling me. Jay Z, call me. Aye,  bruh, I know you got killers. Please dont send them at my head. Just  call me. Talk to me like a man. Im not trying to be _the_ man. I just am _a_  man, the same as anybody here. I aint above, below none of yall. We  all equal. We all equal. This is the vibes, bro. This is the future.  This is the way of thinking to make America great again. Ha! You didnt  like that! Guess what? Yall need the vibes. I was hurt. Feelings  matter, bro. The way motherfuckers put money up so high, popularity,  radio spins. Feelings matter, bro. Feelings matter, bro.
> 
>                          Its a new world, Hillary Clinton, its a new world.  Feelings matter. Because guess what? Everybody in middle America felt a  way and they showed you how they felt. Feelings matter, bro. Its a new  world. Its a new world, Barack. Its a new world, Jay Z. Hey, dont  send killers at my head, bro. This aint the Malcolm X movie. We growing  from that moment. Let Ye be Ye. And wait a second. Do yall agree  with that? Let Ye be Ye. Wait a second. I aint hear enough screams on  that. Let Ye be Ye.
> 
> 
>                           People I'm not saying this out of my own well-being because  it wouldnt be smart out of my own well-being to say things like this.  Radio, I done talked to you a bunch of motherfucking times. Yall  motherfuckers is behind the times. Because guess what, the Saint Pablo  tour is the most relevant $#@! happening. The Saint Pablo tour is more  relevant than radio and if yall keep following old models, your ass is  going to be Hillary Clinton. You might not like it, but they gotta hear  it. I aint here to massage you with a fake truth, telling you that  Hillary gon win over and over and over and then you wake up [and] you  still cant believe it! You know why? Because you was lied to by Google.  You was lied to by Mark Zuckerberg.
> 
> 
>                           Mark Zuckerberg, you wanna call me now? Do I got the vision,  Mark Zuckerberg? Was you wrong? When I said I was $53 million in debt  and you didnt call me, was you wrong? You ate dinner, you asked my  friend Anthony Schiller to have dinner with me. I told you about Donda.  You said you would help and you didnt. Then you went to look for  aliens. Me and Kid Cudi are aliens right here, bro. The vibes is back.  [Talking to DJ] Take it all the way back to the beginning. Shia LaBeouf,  Kid Cudi feels a way. Give him a call.
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

It remains a mystery to me that sometimes I try very hard to find information without success, and at other times I find interesting information without really trying.
I’ve found a huge number of victims of sexual abuse in the movie industry, it´s almost as if the movies specifically look for victims of child abuse.




> Natalie Wood's double alleged she was raped by an  "actor-producer" as a child, and her mother covered it up for the sake  of Natalie's fame. When Natalie was offered to star in The Devil's  Disciple, beside her best friend Laurence Olivier, she turned down the  part for unknown reasons - Kirk Douglas was acting in and producing The  Devil's Disciple. There's also an unsolved, pregnant actress'  disappearance from the late fifties, and she'd left an unfinished note  in her purse addressed to Kirk. Hollywood fixers are the gardeners of men; they're  paid to keep the property clean, unless that property's worth more dead  than alive - then it gets a pruning.


Suzanne Finstad conducted 400 interviews for a biography on Natalie Wood (born Natasha Gurdin in San Francisco in 1938).
Even before she had an affair with Nicholas Ray, at 15, she had a “_serious friendship_” with the 38-year-old Frank Sinatra.
I haven´t found a second source to confirm that Sinatra was a paedophile. Sinatra wasn´t only one of the most famous singers of the 20th century, but also a successful actor and Knight of Malta...

At 16, Wood was raped by an unnamed prominent, married actor-producer and then forced (by her mother) to not reveal the incident. It has been rumoured that this was Kirk Douglas.
Bizarrely Finstad claims that Wood ended the first of her 2 marriages to Robert Wagner when she found him in bed with another man: http://www.sfgate.com/books/article/...fe-2897775.php


Before Oprah Winfrey became world famous (and filthy rich) as a talk show host she had already been an actress.
Oprah Winfrey was sexually abused from the ages 9 to 14 in Milwaukee.
Oprah was 9 years old when she was first sexually abused; she was raped by her 19-year-old cousin. Within the next few years, she would face more abuse from a family friend and an uncle.
Oprah kept this a secret for many years.

At 14 years, Oprah found out she was pregnant. Around this time her mother sent her to a detention home. She went to live with her father instead.
She was able to hide her pregnancy from her parents for 7 months. She went into early labour on the same day she told her father about the pregnancy. She delivered a boy, who died within 2 weeks.
Oprah´s father told her that this would give her a second chance: 
https://www.thoughtco.com/childhood-...infrey-2535832
See the interview.




Oprah has said that the real change came about when she was 16 and first read Maya Angelou's autobiography. It completely transformed her outlook.
Writer/actress Maya Angelou was a victim of childhood rape herself: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-c...elou-79582387/



> Angelou’s sometimes-absentee mother, Vivian Baxter, had a steel will and several careers of her own. She was an inadvertent player in an early, formative trauma in Angelou’s life. When Angelou was 8 and briefly living with Baxter in St. Louis, her mother’s boyfriend raped Angelou. The man was arrested, convicted and released; soon after, he was found beaten to death. Believing she had caused the killing because she had told of the rape, Angelou refused to speak for several years; only her beloved older brother, Bailey, could coax her to talk.


 
Queen Latifah (born Dana Elaine Owens) was a successful rapper before she starred in many movies. In 2009, Queen Latifah first told that she had been the victim of sexual abuse for a short period of time when she was a child by a teenager charged with her care.
She never told anybody until she was 22 (when her brother died): http://www.essence.com/2009/06/10/qu...t-sexual-abuse


In 2014, actress Rosie Perez published a memoir in which she wrote about  being the victim of childhood sexual abuse: http://edition.cnn.com/2014/04/01/li...ity/index.html



> In her memoir, Perez also writes for the first time that her half-brother sexually assaulted her twice during her childhood while she visited her mother's house. When she told her mother, Perez writes that she was smacked and punished for lying.
> Nobody was prosecuted in the case, Perez said in an interview. She said she hopes her siblings are getting help to break the cycle of abuse, she said, because they were all victims.


 
In 2010, actor Gabriel Byrne revealed that he had been sexually abused between the age of 8 and 11 by 2 Christian Brothers in Ireland while he was training to be a priest.
This experience made Gabriel Byrne an outspoken critic of the Catholic Church: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...hild-sex-abuse



> Unfortunately, I experienced some sexual abuse. It was a known and admitted fact of life amongst us that there was this particular man, and you didn't want to be left in the dressing room with him.
> It took many years to come to terms with it and to forgive those incidents that I felt had deeply hurt me.
> (...)
> It didn't go on over a prolonged period but it happened at a very, very vulnerable moment.


 
In 2002, Derek Luke talked about his role as “_Antwone Fisher_” and revealed that he had been molested when he was a child: http://edition.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/...ke.transcript/



> I was molested. I try not to emphasize on me because I feel Antwone had a harder life. I think sometimes people feel it may be selfish as an actor to use what you drew on to subtract from the real story. My whole thing was I felt free when I read the script. I felt like maybe I get to hide behind the script and tell my story. I was molested, and I have my own personal fight.

----------


## Raginfridus

I think its true psychologically, and very heartbreaking, that abused children make malleable personalities, which lends itself to acting. They're programmed to think and do as victims do, and so they accept abuses from every angle. When they snap back, they land in the tabloids, and the media and public sneer. Honestly, they go through a lot of $#@!: a lot of hazing, constant paparazzi, and blackmail. No wonder many of them quit or become stupid.

James Maynard Keenan talks to Joe Rogan a little (he's even-keeled and careful), about how fake and insane LA life is, and why he decided long ago to move off grid to AZ. The reason victims don't come forward is that Cali law is written for the studios and media conglomerates. Corey Feldman talks about how the law's an impediment in one of his interviews.

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found a few lists with victims of abuse, but I don’t link to those overviews as most of them don’t focus on paedophilia, or are unreliable (for example Roseanne Barr...).

A lot of people know *Charlie Chaplin*, born Charles Spencer Chaplin in England (1889-1977), as the biggest star of the silent movie era, but not many people know that he was also a paedophile.
Chaplin (29 years) met 16-year-old actress Mildred Harris at a party in 1918. Chaplin swiftly seduced the girl. Mildred lied to him that she was pregnant and they got married. Pretty soon, Mrs. Chaplin was indeed pregnant. A boy was born on 7 July 1919 but died 3 days later. In April 1920, Mildred Chaplin began divorce proceedings, citing “cruelty”.
At 35, during filming “_The Gold Rush_” Chaplin began an affair with the 15-year-old actress Lita Grey (born Lillita McMurray), who he had known since she was 8. After Lita told Chaplin that she was pregnant, they married in secret in Mexico on 26 November 1924 when she was only 16. On 5 May 1925 Charles Chaplin Jr. was born. Lita filed for divorce in 1927, claiming that Chaplin had pulled a gun on her and tried to make her have an abortion. Lita described Chaplin as “_a human sex machine_” who could make love 6 times a night without fatigue. Lita was awarded $625,000, with a $200,000 trust fund for their sons — at the time the largest divorce settlement in American history.

Chaplin married another 2 young women; Paulette Goddard who was 22 when they met in 1932 and 18-year-old Oona O’Neill in 1943 (when Chaplin was 54), with whom he had another 8 children.
Chaplin claimed that he had made love with more than 2,000 women; it seems probable that a lot of them were young: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ated-them.html


The actor *Stephen Collins* exposed himself to 3 teenage girls in 1973, 1982 and 1994.
According to Collins, he twice exposed himself to a pre-teen girl in 1973, when he was 25 years old. He also had another inappropriate encounter with this girl in his home: "_When the girl and I were watching TV alone, I moved her hand in such a way that caused her to touch me inappropriately_.

Collins (67 years) admitted that his behaviour was "_inexcusable_", and "_I deeply regret the mistakes I've made and any pain I have caused these three women.
I admit to, apologize for and take responsibility for what I did._''
Collins has never faced criminal charges and insists he’s no paedophile.
After finding this out, his ex Rosie O'Donnell, who had been sexually abused herself, wrote an angry message about Stephen Collins: http://www.eonline.com/news/607228/s...m-1973-to-1994


*Clara Bow* was the movie screen's first sex symbol in the 1920s. Clara said that that at age 16 she was raped by her father.
After Clara announced that she wanted to become an actress, her mother Sarah threatened to kill her with a knife: http://listverse.com/2015/04/09/10-t...llywood-stars/


*Marilyn Monroe* (born Norma Jean Mortensen on 1 June 1926) spent most of her childhood in foster families. Her mother, Gladys Baker, placed her daughter with foster parents until Norma was seven. In 1933, her mother bought a house and took Marilyn to live with her, but shortly after Gladys had the first of a series of mental crises. Gladys's best friend, Grace, was appointed Norma's guardian.
After a time in other foster homes, Norma returned to live with Grace and her husband "Doc", who was sexually attracted to Norma. So Norma was moved out to Grace’s great-aunt Olive in California, where she was sexually assaulted by Olive's son.
In 1942, 16-year-old Norma went to live with Grace and her husband again. Grace offered Norma a choice between marrying 21-year-old James Dougherty, or (back) the orphanage. On 19 June 1942, 3 weeks after her sixteenth birthday, Norma Jean Baker married Jimmy Dougherty.
In June 1945, Norma Jean was pictured in _Yank_ magazine. She was renamed Marilyn Monroe, but  becoming a famous star was surprisingly difficult: http://mashable.com/2015/03/01/maril.../#4ebNP4oQbPqw


By age 14, *Rita Hayworth* (born Margarita “Rita” Carmen Cansino) was performing with her father Eduardo Cansino in nightclubs. Rita’s father presented her as his wife. Rita had been the victim of regular rape and abuse at the hands of her father since she was a child.
Rita Hayworth married 5 times, one of her husbands was Orson Welles, who told that Rita had been the victim of child sexual abuse. Rita apparently had mental problems: http://people.com/archive/a-candid-n...-vol-32-no-20/


At age 15, *Louise Brooks* left Kansas for New York. Louise was expected to “entertain” her benefactors, to get film roles and gifts in return. A hotel employee described her room as a “bordello” and the hotel management kicked her out. 
When she was 9, Louise had been molested by the 45-year-old man Mr Feathers:



> I've often wondered what effect Mr Feathers had on my life. He must have had a great deal to do with forming my attitude to sexual pleasure. For me, nice, soft, easy men were never enough- there had to be an element of domination.


When Brooks told her mother, her mother blamed her for leading him on: https://www.operanorth.co.uk/blogs/313


During the late 1950s and early 1960s, *Sandra Dee* (born Alexandra Zuck in 1942) was the teen ideal.
In 1950, her mother Mary married Eugene Douvan, who was 40 years her senior. While they were dating, he began fondling little Alexandra. She went with them on their honeymoon to Atlantic City, where they got in bed together with Alexandra sleeping in the middle. Her stepfather pretty soon was having sex with Alexandra. By the time she was 11, Alexandra knew it wasn't right.
Her mother simply ignored what was going on. In 1956 her stepfather died, which left Alexandra devastated: http://www.bobbydarin.net/liveagain.html


In March 2006, *Teri Hatcher* first told that she had been molested for 3 years by her uncle, Richard Stone, starting when she was 5. Hatcher said she felt "_shame_" for getting in the car of her uncle, because she knew what would happen "_Feeling the shame like you are at fault, it's something you did_".
Hatcher only decided to tell about the abuse, after she saw a video message from the family of Sarah Van Cleemput, who committed suicide at 14 years of age after being abused by the same paedophile. After she went to police, he pleaded guilty to 4 counts of child molestation in Sarah's case and was sentenced to 14 years in prison: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...e-anguish.html


As a child, *Angela Shelton* was molested by her father:



> He would lay out on this table, and me and my sister would have to use lotion, and he would show us how to do it and move our hands up and down. And I shouldn't know how to do that to my father, you know?
> (...)
> Aside from being molested, he also beat the blank out of us. You know, we were bare butt, belts, the whole nine yards.


Angela lived with her father from the time her parents divorced when she was 3.
Her stepmother assisted her father in the abuse, and her stepsister Lisa was only 5 when her father would use physical objects like crayons to abuse her, instead of actual intercourse.

For 5 years, the abuse went on, until one day in 1981 her stepbrother Stephen told his real father what Angela’s father was doing, who called Social Services. Angela's mother, JoAnn, was shocked. Angela's father was never criminally charged, because they didn’t press charges.
Stephen had also been abused by Angela's father, and for 3 years Stephen also molested Angela and his own sister Lisa. Stephen later apologised to Angela, but according to Angela he isn’t to blame, because they were all victims: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/searchi...on-09-03-2004/


*Eve Ensler* is best known for her controversial play “_The Vagina Monologues_”, but she has also starred in a couple of movies.
Ensler was sexually abused by her father for years, starting when she was 5: http://people.com/archive/v-for-victory-vol-55-no-6/


In 2009, actor, director, writer and producer *Tyler Perry* for the first time revealed details about the sexual, physical and mental abuse he suffered as a child.
Tyler says he was 5 or 6 when he was molested for the first time. While building a birdhouse with an adult male neighbour, the man put his hands in Tyler’s pants. Tyler says: “_And I felt my body betraying me, because I felt an erection at that age_”.
Tyler later endured sexual molestation at the hands of a male nurse and a man he knew from church:



> [The man from church] used God and the Bible against me to justify a lot of the things that were going on. It was so horrible. And that was my first sexual experience, with this man performing oral sex on me as a boy.


When Tyler was only 10, he was also molested by the mother of a friend. Tyler was over at his friend’s house, when she came in the room wearing lingerie and after locking her son in the bathroom:



> I’m 10. And she says, ‘You want to go home?’ She lights a cigarette. She takes the key. She said, ‘Here’s the key.’ I come over to get it, and she puts it inside of herself and she tells me to get it. So I—I get the key, but I feel my body betraying me again because I felt an erection.
> She pulled me on top of her.


Perry also suffered brutal physical and mental abuse at the hands of his father Emmitt Perry Sr. The random, violent beatings continued until Tyler was 19: https://blackdoctor.org/506753/tyler...a-living-hell/


By the time *Tom Arnold* was 4, his mother would often take off during the day and left Tom with the guy across the street.
The babysitter called it ”_a game_” (including penetration) and at the end he gave Arnold a candy bar. Tom “_knew it was strange at age 4. He would obviously touch me and do things to me and I knew that it hurt… I do remember having bleeding and my dad was concerned about that_”.
Tom felt ashamed that he took the candy, as he wasn’t allowed candy at his own house.

According to Tom, the abuse lasted until he was 7. By then, the man was 22, and because he resisted more, he threatened Tom’s father:



> One day he had a gun and he pulled it out and came out to the front porch. My dad was getting out of his car, he [had just gotten] home from work. And [the man] said ‘I could shoot your dad between the eyes from here.’ And he could! It was like, across the street and so that was a warning to me.


Ironically the ploy backfired, because Tom (7) felt the need to protect his father. So he got a hold of the gun of his dad, and the next day walked over to the house of his abuser with the gun, and shouted for him. Tom said that the abuse stopped after that (I’m not sure immediately) and that his parents divorced as his mother was having an affair.
With the help of a private investigator, Arnold later found his abuser and confronted him at his office. Arnold felt pure joy as he did: http://people.com/celebrity/tom-arno...-in-childhood/

Tom Arnold first spoke out about being sexually abused at the beginning of the 1990s. His then wife, Roseanne Barr, invented the story that she too had been sexually abused as a child.
She later blamed the people around her that they didn’t stop her from telling this story. She almost admitted that she made this story up: http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-784544
(archived here: http://archive.is/FRpfW)


In reading these stories, I conclude that for the following reasons child victims don’t speak out:
1) They don’t know that it’s wrong, especially when they’re young when the abuse happens. Some of them don’t even blame the abuser until later when they understand what happened.
2) They don’t know who to turn to. This is especially problematic when their own parents are the abuser or push them into sex with powerful studio executives, directors or actors to further their career. Some of these children even get blamed for the abuse after they report what has happened.
3) They feel ashamed about what’s happened, blaming themselves.

----------


## Firestarter

Since August this year, 2 other women, besides Samantha Geimer and Charlotte Lewis, have publicly accused the famous movie director Roman Polanski of sexually abusing them when they were underage in the 1970s.

First some more information about the Samantha Geimer case...
In his autobiography, _Roman_, Polanski speaks openly about having sex with 15-year-old girls as a grown man. In 1979, Polanski said:



> Judges want to $#@! young girls. Juries want to $#@! young girls  _everyone_ wants to $#@! young girls!


In 1979, Polanski pleaded guilty to statutorily raping then-13-year-old Samantha Geimer (née Samantha Gailey).
Polanski first gave her Champaign and then part of a Quaalude and urged her to go into the Jacuzzi and take off her underwear. He took a few pictures, before taking off his clothes and joining her.
According to Polanski:



> We werent saying much now, and I could sense a certain erotic tension between us. (...)
> We dried ourselves and each other. She said she was feeling better. Then, very gently, I began to kiss and caress her. After this had gone on for some time, I led her over to the couch. There was no doubt about her experience and lack of inhibition. She spread herself and I entered her. She wasnt unresponsive.


During the trial, Judge Laurence J. Rittenband played a dubious role...
Three days before Polanski would be sentenced, Rittenband invited Polanksis attorney Douglas Dalton and district attorney Robert Gunson to an off-the-record meeting in his chambers. Rittenband told the lawyers that he wanted to send Polanski to state prison on probation for a mental evaluation for a maximum of 90 days, and then would be released on time served. He asked Gunson and Dalton to present this plan to him as their own idea, which he would approve.
Polanski went to state prison for his mental evaluation, and left after 42 days.
Two days before Polanskis official sentencing hearing, Rittenband called another private meeting with the lawyers. He said he would sentence Polanski a minimum of 48 days additionally, and then Polanski had to leave the country permanently (Polanski was born in Paris and didnt have a US green card). He added the warning that he might sentence Polanski to 50 years in prison. Dalton reported this to Roman Polanski, who immediately took the plane to London, and then flew to Paris.
Polanski has never returned to the USA, still lives in France, and has continued to make successful movies.

In September of 2009, Polanski travelled to Switzerland to accept a lifetime achievement award at the Zurich film festival. He was detained at immigration, and placed into custody to await possible extradition to the US. After spending a little more than 2 months in Swiss jail, he made a $4.5 million bail and was placed under house arrest in his Swiss chalet. 138 prominent celebrities, including Martin Scorsese, David Lynch and Harrison Ford, signed a petition against his arrest. Whoopi Goldberg explained that Polanski had only pleaded guilty to _statutory rape_, not _rape-rape_.
Switzerland ruled against extradition after and Polanski remained free.

As an adult, Samantha Geimer wrote that she personally wanted that Polanski be allowed to come back to the USA without fear of being locked up for what he did to her, because:



> the publicity surrounding [the trial] was so traumatic that what he did to me seemed to pale in comparison. (...)
> If he could resolve his problems, I'd be happy. I hope that would mean I'd never have to talk about this again. Sometimes I feel like we both got a life sentence.


In June 2017, Geimer requested that the state drop the charges against Polanski and the case resolved in his absence, which the Los Angeles judge denied: https://www.vox.com/culture/2017/8/1...geimer-robin-m

I dont understand why Polanski cant be tried _in absentia_, or how sentencing him could benefit him, but Im no lawyer...

In August of this year, because being outraged over the request by Geimer, Robin M. decided to speak out publicly about being sexually abused herself by Roman Polanski in 1973, when she was only 16. Robin explained that she only told one friend, and had not reported it to the authorities out of fear over the reaction of her father:



> The reason that I kept it to myself is because I didnt want my father to do something that might cause him to go to prison for the rest of his life.


Strangely, Robin claimed that she stepped forward with her story to support Samantha Geimer, while this is certainly not supporting Geimers request to drop the charges. Robin said:



> This infuriated me. I am speaking out now so that Samantha and the world will know that she is not the only minor Roman Polanski victimized.


Robin declared that shes willing to testify in court against Polanski in the Geimer case, but she cant press charges herself, because of the statue of limitations in the USA: http://deadline.com/2017/08/roman-po...im-1202149499/

The former German model and actress Renate Langer has issued an official statement accusing Roman Polanski of raping her twice when she was only 15 years old in 1972. The report was filed to the Swiss police. Langer said that she had approached the Swiss police because she believed the statute of limitations would allow her complaint to be investigated. Switzerland has no statue of limitations on child sex-abuse cases, but the law limits prosecution in cases that happened many years ago. The police are determining whether she can pursue a criminal complaint.
Langer claims that she was first abused by Polanski in February 1972 in a bedroom of his home in Gstaad, Switzerland, despite her protests.
The director called her about a month later to apologise and offer her a role in his film _Che?_, which she accepted because he promised to treat her _professionally_. Polanski raped her the second time in Rome after her work on the film was finished. Langer tried to defend herself by throwing a perfume bottle and a bottle of wine at him.

Langer said she never reported the rapes to the police or told her friends or family because she didnt want to upset her parents. Only years later, she told her boyfriend about it.
She decided to take action now because she had read about how Robin M. came forward in August and because her parents are no longer alive, as her father died past summer and her mother 2 years ago: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/03/m...ccusation.html

----------


## donnay

Sick people.  SMDH.

----------


## donnay

> *Robert Downey Jr. Blows the Whistle on Elite Hollywood Pedophile Ring*
> 
> Actor names powerful elites connected to global pedophilia network 
> By: Jay Greenberg
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Downy Jr. has named major Hollywood elites connected to a global pedophile ring Movie star Robert Downey Jr. has made a shocking revelation and lifted the lid on a major Hollywood pedophile ring that connects powerful Elites "all over the globe".The Iron Man star has gone on the record to expose a huge network of pedophilia, prostitution, and human trafficking that involves a whole host of, what he calls, "sick f*cks".Not only has he named some well known Hollywood celebrities, but he's also ousted one of the most powerful people in America, who he says is a "Rosetta Stone of every perversion from Hwood all over the globe" and provides depraved services for "Arabs, Wall Street, DC, Royals, and Hollywood elites".Mr. Downey is one of a long line of stars to come forward to expose pedophilia in politics and the entertainment industry, but up to know, he's been the most forth coming with names and details.In a statement, he said one of his reasons is that he wants to "right some wrongs", adding: "I have no issue with ANYTHING people voluntarily do in their private life as long as it is consenting - (kids and animals cannot consent!), and NOT hurting another mentally or physically."Robert Downey Jr. stunning exposé states: I am a FORMER personal "friend" of a woman named Diana Jenkins. Doubt you know her, but she's the Rosetta Stone of every scandal and perversion from Hwood all over the globe. She's an Uber-wealthy divorcee whose hubby ran UK's Barclay's bank - and she ran the Arab investors for the bank! She's been running a high-class call girl/party-girl ring for Arabs, Wall Street, DC, Royals, and Hollywood elites. She's also a MAJOR philanthropist, arts supporter, political donor, and social hostess to EVERYONE. Her best Hwood pals include Sean Penn, Clive Davis[Whitney Houston's mentor], Ari Emanuel, George Clooney, Cindy Crawford, and her "little pet" named Hayden [Hayden "Leslie P" Panettiere]. Diana is the connector of wealthy Arabs and Asians and Athletes with Hwood actresses/models. She also is a sick and twisted b*tch. When Hayden and her own Mommy went on the outs, Diana Jenkins took that place in her life, by Hayden's choice.Leslie P. is not just a poor victim in this train wreck. Trust me. She's at LEAST 50% responsible (if not more) for encouraging, enabling, and at times even participating in her hubby's twisted $#@!ing life. Leslie's kinks cross the line into depravity, illegality, and inhuman sickness. As in Ryan ONeal, John Phillips, Tish Cyrus, and Dan Schnieder territory. (Far worse than Pimpa Joe Simpson!)She's not just had chances to stop it or walk away with the kids, but she elected to not protect her kids - and give in to the hedonistic sickness in her bedroom (all for her own greed). You think Dina Lohan is bad?It's easy to argue that Hayden is forever a victim which drives her own insane life choices - and I'm not a psychologist - but she has taken it further into becoming a willing perpetrator of it (and saying she loves it). Not just the physical and mental violence she enjoys, but her insatiable appetite for the most bizarre $#@! she can indulge in to "top" herself. She was offered help by some who genuinely cared for her and worried for her. She mocked them and tore off on her own streak. Now? She craves it and considers nothing taboo. NOTHING! Just ask Mario Lopez.
> 
> ...


Read more at: http://www.nnettle.com/news/2565-rob...pedophile-ring
© Neon Nettle

----------


## Raginfridus

Who are Neon Nettle, did he seriously come out with this?

----------


## donnay

> Who are Neon Nettle, did he seriously come out with this?


Looks legit.

https://www.facebook.com/neonnettle/

----------


## Raginfridus

They're also saying Vegas was a blood sacrifice by the illuminati...

----------


## donnay

> They're also saying Vegas was a blood sacrifice by the illuminati...


In the article you referenced, they wrote it with quotes that he supposedly said.  If he didn't say those things, he would sue the hell out of them, wouldn't you think?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Looks legit.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/neonnettle/


https://www.gossipcop.com/robert-dow...edophile-ring/




> *Robert Downey Jr. Did NOT “Blow Whistle On Hollywood Pedophile Ring,” Despite Claim*
> 
> Robert Downery Jr. did not “blow the whistle” on a supposed “elite Hollywood pedophile ring,” despite an outrageous report. Gossip Cop can expose what’s going on with this misleading story.
> 
> The website* Neon Nettle, which mixes real news and fake*, is falsely blaring in a headline, “Robert Downey Jr. Blows the Whistle on Elite Hollywood Pedophile Ring.” The accompanying article begins, “Movie star Robert Downey Jr. has made a shocking revelation and lifted the lid on a major Hollywood pedophile ring that connects powerful Elites ‘all over the globe.’ The Iron Man star has gone on the record to expose a huge network of pedophilia, prostitution, and human trafficking that involves a whole host of, what he calls, ‘sick f*cks.'”
> 
> This is a complete lie. Downey has not “gone on the record” about anything related to pedophilia. If he had, media across the world would be covering it. But the only outlet making these assertions is this dubious site, which wrongly alleges, “Not only has he named some well known Hollywood celebrities, but he’s also ousted one of the most powerful people in America.” That’s also a lie Downey has not “ousted” anyone.
> 
> “Mr. Downey is one of a long line of stars to come forward to expose pedophilia in politics and the entertainment industry, but up to know, he’s been the most forth coming with names and details,” claims the website, further contending, “In a statement, he said one of his reasons is that he wants to ‘right some wrongs.'” These are more lies. The actor did not release any kind of statement.
> ...

----------


## Raginfridus

> In the article you referenced, they wrote it with quotes that he supposedly said.  If he didn't say those things, he would sue the hell out of them, wouldn't you think?


I don't know. We'll see I guess...

Is RD the source on illuminati $#@!? How do we know he isn't... one of them?

 @Zippyjuan who are gossipcop? Who gave them authority to police the web?

This is why its always good to surface from the web, get drunk, get laid, get high... whatever else there is out there, because media is brain rot and crazier $#@! than we know is happening right now.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> In the article you referenced, they wrote it with quotes that he supposedly said.  If he didn't say those things, he would sue the hell out of them, wouldn't you think?


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...d-dirt-in.html




> *Robert Downey Jr. denies he is anonymous commenter spreading Hollywood dirt in blind items*
> 
> Robert Downey Jr.s camp is denying widespread speculation that he is the anonymous commenter who has been spreading dark Hollywood rumors on the blind item website Crazy Days and Nights.
> 
> Over the past month an anonymous commenter who goes by the name "Himmmm has been dropping bombshells about bad behavior in Hollywood, *detailing alleged starlet call-girl rings, pedophilia and rape.*
> 
> Several clues provided by the anonymous poster as to his identity, particularly that they had almost let addiction ruin their Hollywood career, led other commenters and websites to speculate that Himmmm was Downey Jr., who had publicly battled addictions for years.
> 
> *But this week, Alan Nierob, a rep for Downey Jr., is trying to put those rumors to rest.*
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Who are Neon Nettle, did he seriously come out with this?


One of the articles on their front page claims a hole the size of Rhode Island has opened up on Antarctica. Another about Angela Merkel creating Muslim public holidays in Germany.  Apollo Astronaut Admits Humans Descended from Aliens.

Yeah- seems legit.

----------


## Raginfridus

Here's the thing, stuff like this _does_ happen in America; Hollywould is rife with $#@!ty parents and precocious youth, and rich and powerful cats can have disgusting appetites... but at some point, we have to accept it's out of our control.

----------


## Firestarter

I agree with Zippyjuan on this one.
I couldn't find evidence that Robert Downey Jr spoke out about paedophilia, anonymously, on some blog. I couldn't find any evidence to confirm the accusations (that were attributed to Robert Downey Jr)...




> https://www.gossipcop.com/robert-dow...edophile-ring/
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Robert Downey Jr. Did NOT “Blow Whistle On Hollywood Pedophile Ring,” Despite Claim
> 			
> 		
> ...






> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...d-dirt-in.html
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Robert Downey Jr. denies he is anonymous commenter spreading Hollywood dirt in blind items
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

> Crimewatch host Jill Dando was told that DJs, celebrities and other staff of BBC were involved in sexual abuse. She passed a file to senior management in the mid-1990s, which included sexual abuse by _surprisingly big names_.
> She was disgusted that images of children and information on how to join this paedophile ring was freely available.
> Of course, nothing was done...
> 
> In 1998, Jill Dando joined a campaign to help children spot paedophiles.
> Dando was also looking into the death of her friend, Chelsea vice-chairman Matthew Harding, who was killed in a mysterious helicopter crash in 1996.
> On 26 April 1999, aged 37, Jill Dando was shot dead with a single muffled bullet to the skull on the doorstep of her home in west London, moments after stepping out of her car.
> Part-time stuntman Barry George was jailed for the killing in 2001, but his conviction was overturned in August 2008 following the emergence of fresh evidence. The crime is still unsolved.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of people, who claim to have exposed Jimmy Savile...

John Lydon (better known as Johnny Rotten of the Sex Pistols) on a spoke word section on a 1978 PIL album, (almost explicitly) talked about what Jimmy Savile was into.
See the following 25 September 2015 interview with Lydon on Piers Morgan's Life Stories.
John Lydon tells that _all the kids_ knew what Jimmy Savile was into, and that he was banned by the BBC for it.







> Jodie Foster told in an interview this month  that a producer was a little too interested in her body when she was  only 14 (starting at 5:30): https://youtu.be/8VM9myTzkzA


Its sort of strange that Jodie Foster would complain about some producer checking out her young body, while when she was younger than 14, she posed nude.
In 1975, Jodies mother decided that some nude pictures could be used as a publicity stunt to widen Jodies appeal. These photos of the 12/13-year-old Jodie Foster were shot by Emilio Lari. The pictures dont show everything.
Jodie Foster subsequently scored a major role as a prostitute in _Taxi driver_ (1976), she was probably 13 years old at the time.

The pictures and movie role of Foster arent as explicit as the nude Brooke Shields photos in Playboy, and Shields role in _Pretty baby_.
I would rate these Jodie Foster pictures as almost child pornography...

On the following site are some pictures of Jodie Foster, including at least 2 nude pictures of the young Jodie by Emilio Lari, with the most explicit body parts hidden: http://persona.rin.ru/eng/view/f//15024/jodie-foster-jodie-foster
(archived here: http://archive.li/mihDS)

----------


## Firestarter

In December 1993, Corey Feldman was interrogated by the cops about Michael Jackson. Corey told them he had not been molested by Michael Jackson (nothing happened with Jackson). He also told that he had been molested and even who molested him.
The police did nothing with the accusation as it was more important to discredit Michael Jackson.
The tape of the interrogation was released to the press, but it has never been aired who Feldman named.



In the following Tweet, Corey Feldman has almost confirmed that one of the paedophiles that sexually abused him, named Ron in his book, is John Grissom: https://twitter.com/Corey_Feldman/st...09063590686720



> hmmm can't confirm or deny, but that sure sounds familiar....


 
Oscar winner Kevin Spacey became famous for his role in The usual suspects of Bryan Singer. Spacey has been accused by Anthony Rapp for making sexual advances to him, when Rapp was only 14, and Spacey was 26.
Spacey is also linked to the Clintons, has been pictured quite close with gay activist Anthony Scaramucci (of Goldman Sachs, FOX, and part of Trumps transition team), and also in the little black book of Jeffrey Epstein. Epstein together with Ghislaine Maxwell ran a paedophile sex ring for the elite, including Prince Andrew, and is connected to the Clintons and Donald Trump.
Also interesting is that Kevin Spacey earlier this year met with Chester Bennington, relatively short before Chester died (reportedly of a suicide).


In 1986, Spacey invited the 14-year-old actor Anthony Rapp, for a party at his home. Apparently, Kevin Spacey had a special after party with Rapp in mind...



> My memory was that I thought, _Oh, everybody's gone. Well, yeah, I should probably go home_.
> Spacey, sort of stood in the doorway, kind of swaying. My impression when he came in the room was that he was drunk.
> He picked me up like a groom picks up the bride over the threshold. But I don't, like, squirm away initially, because I'm like, 'What's going on?' And then he lays down on top of me.
> He was trying to seduce me. I don't know if I would have used that language. But I was aware that he was trying to get with me sexually.


Rapp said he was able to _squirm_ away after a short period.
Rapp, didnt tell his mother, as it would have meant that he would have to tell her he was attracted to men.
In 2001, Rapp told about the sexual advances by Spacey in a Q&A with _the Advocate_. The accusations were made public without naming Spacey was the perpetrator: https://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/a...z8b#.jn327Z25r

What speaks for Kevin Spacey, is that he didnt continue with brute force, that he has not denied the account by Anthony Rapp, and apologised. Spacey has finally come out as gay...
His excuse that he was drunk is very weak: https://twitter.com/KevinSpacey/stat...48412842971136

Its clear that if Rapp wouldnt have resisted him, Spacey wouldve continued the sex act.
Obviously Kevin Spacey knows that he has repeatedly tried to seduce underage boys. I expect that more victims will speak out about Spacey in the coming period.

----------


## AZJoe

> In the following Tweet, Corey Feldman has almost confirmed that one of the paedophiles that sexually abused him, named “Ron” in his book, is John Grissom: https://twitter.com/Corey_Feldman/st...09063590686720


Corey has now confirmed John Grissom as one of the six Hollywood figures that molested him: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-1...-molesting-him

----------


## Firestarter

That certainly was fast, literally within hours after my last post:
1) Corey Feldman (finally) told publicly on _The Dr. Oz show_ that the “Ron” in his book _Coreyograpy_ (2013) is really Cloyd ‘John’ Grissom;
2) Another victim spoke anonymously to _Vulture_ about the sexual abuse by Kevin Spacey.




> Corey how now confirmed John Grissom as one of the six Hollywood figures that molested him: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-1...-molesting-him


John Grissom was an actor who had small parts in 2 movies Feldman starred in. Grissom was even hired by Corey’s father, Bob Feldman, to work on his management team.
Grissom also provided Corey with cocaine and other hard drugs.
Grisson is registered as a sex offender in California. His listed convictions include oral copulation with a minor under 16 and lewd or lascivious acts with a child 14 or 15 years old.

According to his book, there were 3 other male paedophiles that had sexually abused Feldman (2 of which were brothers).
Feldman also told on _The Dr. Oz show_ that the owner of a soda pop shop, where he hung out as a teenager, was part of the paedophile sex ring: http://www.crimeonline.com/2017/11/0...-in-the-1980s/


The actor Roberto Cavazos, has said he witnessed Kevin Spacey court and inappropriately touch younger male actors at the _Old Vic Theatre_, where Spacey was the artistic director from 2004 to 2015.

A former child actor has told that he first met Spacey when he was 12. When the boy was 14 and Spacey 24, Spacey invited him to his apartment for sex:



> Yeah, and we’re talking. He was kind of in high seduction mode and gave me his phone number and asked me to call him. He said, “I want to see you, and I want you to come to my apartment.” He said he’d always been really drawn to me at the acting classes, but had stayed away because I was 12. So I’m like [laughs] … now that I was 14.
> (…)
> I called him on the phone the next day, and he told me how he was in love with me and wanted to see me. I went and saw him at an apartment he was renting on the Upper West Side. He had a black Labrador named Snake. He might’ve been walking that dog in Central Park when we bumped into him that night. We started a sexual relationship that first visit, which mostly involved me $#@!ing him.


During their last meeting at Spacey’s apartment, the boy claims that Kevin Spacey attempted to rape him.
Spacey’s lawyer responded to this accusation by this boy, with: “_Mr. Spacey absolutely denies the allegations_”: http://www.vulture.com/2017/11/kevin...ationship.html

----------


## specsaregood

> Corey how now confirmed John Grissom as one of the six Hollywood figures that molested him: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-1...-molesting-him


Big whoop, a guy with 2 bit acting credits to his name from the 80's and nothing more?  Hardly a Hollywood figure, and the guy was already on the sex offenders list.

----------


## Weston White

Say, somebody in Hollywood should produce a movie about all of this, I bet it would be an instant blockbuster!  ...Oh the irony, the irony, the irony of it all...

----------


## fatjohn

Isnt that what corey feldman is trying to get the 10 million for?

https://youtu.be/6ZKM2kiXu_E

----------


## fatjohn

Got banned on pol for posting this:

Quentin Tarantino
https://mobile.twitter.com/goddamnfr...21504841396224

----------


## Raginfridus

> Got banned on pol for posting this:
> 
> Quentin Tarantino
> https://mobile.twitter.com/goddamnfr...21504841396224


No wonder. Tarantino's a god to lots of people. He's really just another high-strung piece of $#@! that played the game and got lucky, but perspective isn't a strength among fanatics.

----------


## dannno

> Got banned on pol for posting this:
> 
> Quentin Tarantino
> https://mobile.twitter.com/goddamnfr...21504841396224


https://t.co/tWPEfCN2J8?amp=1

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Firestarter

> During a news conference on April 21, 2014, Egan's sobbing mother called out several FBI officials by name: Joseph Brine, J. Stephen Tidwell, David Johnson and Robert Mueller III. They had refused to investigate the charges that her underage son had been molested.


 I’ve tried to find more information on Robert Mueller’s involvement in covering up paedophilia. I couldn’t find a video of the mother of Michael Egan, Bonny Mould, where she names Mueller on the 21 April 2014 news conference. She does tell that she sent letters to the FBI, media personalities, newspapers, lawyers, and nobody helped them…
During the 2014 news conference, Bonnie Mound called out several FBI officials by name: 


> I'd like to say to Special Agent *Joseph Brine*: You came to our house once. You interviewed Mike once. You called me a couple times after. I continued to call you. I continued to write certified, return-receipt letters to you. Everything went silent. What did you do then, Mr. Brine? I'd also like to say to Mr. *J. Stephen Tidwell*, FBI Los Angeles: Why'd you ignore my certified, return-receipt letters? Mr. *David Johnson*, FBI, J. Edgar Hoover Building, Washington, D.C.: Why did you ignore my certified, return-receipt letters? And Mr. *Robert Mueller III*, Director of FBI, J. Edgar Hoover Building, Washington, D.C.: Why did you ignore my certified, return-receipt letters?


I think that Bonny is overacting (I don’t see any real tears), but I believe she’s telling the truth.
The attorney tells that the “mother” wrote to the FBI-director (that was Robert Mueller).




Paul Bonacci had been sexually abused starting when he was 6 years, by (the clients of) Larry King and Alan Baer. Paul Bonacci was also the victim of torture.
In the following video, Bonacci tells that the sexual activities did not engage at the parties of Larry King, but only at the after parties. He explains that Congressman *Barney Frank* repeatedly sodomised him.
He also tells that he saw (then vice-president) *George H.W. Bush* at several parties. He saw a white boy from Washington DC and a black boy from Omaha perform oral sex on Bush senior. He also saw the daughter of Ronald Reagan at a party.




Here’s evidence compiled by former FBI-agent Ted Gunderson (now diseased), who sent letters about the sexual abuse, including kidnapping, of what he calls the “Finders” (the paedophile sex ring for which Larry King was the scapegoat): http://media1.7x.cz/files/media1:50f...ers+Report.pdf

Paul Bonacci has testified that the child abuse and brainwashing was part of CIA-project “Monarch”.
Obviously *Robert Mueller* was part of the cover-up. See Mueller’s reply to the 11 March 1992 letter by Gunderson, with the conclusion that there is “_no evidence of misconduct by FBI personnel that would justify your charge of obstruction of justice_”.



Another interesting investor in the Digital Entertainment Network (DEN) paedophile ring of Marc Collins-Rector and Brock Pierce is Microsoft Representative and former Congressman *Michael Huffington* who supported them with $5 million after a lavish party at the M&C Estate.
Former Warner Bros co-chairman *Terry Semel** was also involved with DEN:* http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...se-case-699828
(archived here: http://archive.is/hzNjV)

Even before Michael Egans and 2 others filed their lawsuit against Marc Collins-Rector, Chad Shackley, and Brock Pierce, another similar lawsuit had already been settled.
In 1999, Alex W., who had met Marc Collins-Rector aged 13 in 1993, sued him in federal court in New Jersey, alleging that Collins-Rector sexually abused him from 1993 to 1996. That case was filed 2 weeks after DEN filed its documents with the SEC for a $75 million IPO.
Marc Collins-Rector, hastily departed from DEN, a month after he became defendant in the court case. It is not known for how much the case was settled. The IPO eventually was cancelled, and DEN filed for bankruptcy: http://nypost.com/1999/11/03/d-e-n-o...ows-pedo-suit/
(archived here: http://archive.is/fdrxE)

----------


## donnay

*Harvey Weinstein’s Army of Spies*
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-...-army-of-spies

----------


## donnay

*Kevin Spacey has entered the sex addiction rehab program at The Meadows clinic in Arizona - the SAME clinic where Harvey Weinstein has been getting treatment*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz4xlsog1qd 


The Meadows
https://treatment.psychologytoday.co...Arizona_302765

----------


## shakey1

They're all comin' outta the woodwork now.

----------


## donnay

> They're all comin' outta the woodwork now.


Like termites.

----------


## Firestarter

The names of 4 paedophiles in Corey Feldman’s book _Coreyography_ (2013) were replaced by other names, but that didn’t stop readers from finding out who they were.
On 16 February 2014, the following list was posted: 


> Tony Burnham = Dominick Brascia
> Ron Crimson = John Grissom
> Ralph Kaufman = Alphy Hoffman
> Bill Kaufman = Bobby Hoffman


 https://madnono.vbulletin.net/forum/...gossip/page143
(archived here: http://archive.is/4ToNU)

Since then, John Grissom has been confirmed by Corey Feldman.
“Tony Burnham” from Feldman’s book was an overweight actor in his twenties at the time, who starred in “_Friday The 13th: A New Beginning_”. Dominick Brascia sure fits this profile…

Corey Feldman has also recently confirmed that one of his abusers ran a soda pop shop.
Alphy Hoffman had a place called “_Alphy's Soda Pop Club_”, which was THE place to be for the 1980s child movie stars. It was sponsored by New York Seltzer Water and the owner's son was one of the key kids at the club: https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4...-0000193-v19n4

See the following quote from Coreyography: 


> Ralph Kaufman … the great casting director at Paramount who had placed me in ‘The Bad News Bears’ … Ralph put on a porno. He took a seat next to me on the couch … I passed out on the bed. When I woke up, Ralph was on me, exactly the way Ron had been … Ralph and Bill had been working together, coercing young men into their home. I was just the latest in a series of boys to be groomed.
> (…)
> I developed a natural, easy rapport with the head of television casting, a sweet little old man whom I will call Bill Kaufman … Ralph used to tell us that … Bill Kaufman was actually his step-dad, the one who had helped get Ralph into the business. None of that turned out to be true. Bill Kaufman wasn’t Ralph’s step-dad; Bill Kaufman was Ralph’s lover. Together, Ralph and Bill had been working together, coercing young men into their home. I was just the latest in a series of boys to be groomed.


Alphy Hoffman worked for Bobby Hoffman since 1983.
Bobby Hoffman passed away in 1993.

I believe that the 4 names that I have posted in the above are correct: Dominick Brascia, John Grissom, Alphy Hoffman, and Bobby Hoffman.
Corey Feldman “vowed” that if he gets $10 million on his Gofundme page in 2 months, he will produce a movie about his life, and would name 6 paedophiles (he had “promised” this before)…

In his book, Corey Feldman also named Martin “Marty” Weiss and Bob Villard. So basically the 6 names that Feldman will “expose” are already known since February 2014 (or even earlier).
Feldman didn’t expose them: Weiss was arrested in 2011 and Villard was already indicted in 1987 on child pornography charges and convicted in 2001 of a misdemeanour for child pornography possession and he pleaded no contest in 2005 to committing lewd acts on a child.
Feldman wrote this in his book: 


> Surrounding us … are Marty Weiss and Bob Villard. It is, frankly, rather creepy. I wish I had understood the significance then, before everything that was about to happen.


 
Then there’s the statement by Greg *Harrison* in September 2016: 


> Let me take you back on this famous timeline, when Corey Haim was around 15 years old when he first moved to LA, to act in a little movie that was to be called, The Lost Boys. It was Corey Feldman who introduced him to Actor – Director and Pedophile Dominick Brascia. It is also public record in many interviews that Feldman did and is no secret, that Feldman was jealous of Haim. Corey Feldman introduced this pedophile to Haim and a lot of other boys.
> 
> Now let me bring you back on the famous timeline to 1997 and a little film called, “Busted.” One day Corey Haim went to the set of “Busted” with his mother Judy Haim. When Judy and Corey Haim arrived on set, they saw both Corey Feldman and Dominick Brascia. Corey Haim had not seen Dominick in years. Judy Haim witnessed her son enraged saying, “What the Hell is he doing here?”. Corey Haim slammed and pinned Feldman against a wall and said, “I’m out of here man!” Judy Haim was a witness to this fight and also heard Feldman say, “Oh come on man, I thought you might like this!”
> 
> Corey Feldman had arranged all of this even though he knew about the abuse that Haim had endured from Dominick Brascia. Corey Haim and Judy left the set that day. The next day Corey Feldman told the media that he had to fire Corey Haim because of drugs. This is yet another example of the many lies and abusive manipulation of twisting the truth that Judy and I have come accustom to seeing and experiencing from Corey Feldman.


 http://theshaderoom.com/corey-haims-...fter-30-years/

It’s sort of strange that *Harrison* doesn’t refer to the obvious reference to Brascia in _Coreyography_...

Dominick Brascia quickly responded to the accusations by *Harrison*: 


> Sure it's totally not true. I'm as shocked as anyone else he was one of my good friends, I knew him for over 25 years. I started to movies with him and as you know he was the store  so he had to give approval. He actually asked the director if they give me a part in _National Lampoon's Last Resort_. And we work together on _Busted_, truth is he was really really stoned and couldn't finish the job.
> (...)
> “Even the victim who passed away said the perpetrator is 73 years old. I’m in my fifties. Doesn’t seem to matter. Still more hate.”
> (...)
> He [Haim] was 14 or 15 and his abuser whose identity he never revealed was in his forties. I'm in my fifties, the guy would be 73 today. If you believe this 'friend of Corey' you must believe Corey Haim lied.


http://perezhilton.com/2016-09-27-ex...m#.WgSCurjArIA

To support Corey Feldman’s “truth campaign”, Dominick Brascia claimed that it was none other than Charlie Sheen that sexually abused Corey Haim on the set of Lucas, when Haim was only 13.
Our wonderful media can’t figure out why Charlie Sheen couldn’t possibly be the 42-year-old big movie star that starting abusing Haim in 1985. I’ll leave it up to the reader to figure that one out: http://archive.is/AhDfs


Arguably Corey Feldman pimped out his “friend” Corey Haim to Marty Weiss and “Tony Burnham”; see the following from _Coreyography_ (2013).
During the filming of "_The Lost Boys_" (filmed after _Lucas_) Feldman would arrange that an older male friend, Marty Weiss, would have sex with the desirable Corey Haim. Feldman describes in the book: 


> They walked single file into the adjoining room ... I heard sounds, banging, thumping. I felt my stomach flip-flop. I felt sick.


Later Feldman also pimped Corey Haim out to “Tony Burnham”: 


> Feldman told Haim that he was no longer speaking to Weiss. So Feldman reluctantly suggested a man who is called "Tony Burnham" (not his real name) in the book. According to Feldman, he knew that Burnham (whom he describes as overweight and unattractive) had a crush on Haim, and so the meeting was arranged.


http://www.thecoli.com/threads/corey...dators.155898/

Feldman sort of blames the younger Corey Haim after he himself pimped him out to Weiss and “Burnham”...
This happened some 30 years ago, but the highly narcissistic Corey Feldman doesn’t even realise that he should be ashamed over pimping out his “friend” Corey Haim.


I’ve also found more interesting information on the DEN paedophile sex ring that involved Marc Rector, Chad Shackley and Brock Pierce.
Following is a link to the 6 May 2003 affidavit filed by Special FBI Agent Joseph P. Brine, which includes information on the sexual abuse of Michael Egan.
Strangely missing from this affidavit is Brock Pierce, who isn’t mentioned at all and the naked pool parties. It is mentioned in the affidavit that Rector promised the underage actors that he could further their career by introducing them to some of the powerful gay men in the movie industry. This makes it more likely that these pool parties indeed took place.
Probably these facts were intentionally deleted by the FBI as part of the cover-up.
The most interesting part starts at page 13 of the PDF.

_Page 13-23; Minor #1_
In 1993, when he was 13, in Bay City Michigan met Rector, who later invited him (and minor #2) to his new home in Beverley Hills. He was paid $500 per week as a “computer programmer”.
It started with oral sex. This turned to regular sex twice a day in California.
In the spring of 1997 they went to Las Vegas, where Rector had sex with him.
After approximately 2 years, Rector and Chad Shackley moved to the M&C Estate in Encino, California.
In 1997 his contract was terminated. In June 1999, when he was 18, was hired (again) as a bodyguard, but no more sex.

_Page 23-27; Minor #2_
Friend of #1, who was 13/14 years in 1993, when they met Rector in Bay City Michigan.
Travelled to Beverley Hills California on 23 September 1995 with Rector and Shackley.
Rector tried to “seduce” him, including entering and waiting in his room to see him come out of the shower naked. He refused all sexual activity, and quickly returned to his parents.

_Page 27-36; Minor #3_
In January 1997, when he was approximately 14 years, Rector paid for a flight to Los Angeles where he stayed at his Beverly Hills house.
Rector offered him money in return for sexual favours. He also met 2 young boys, of approximately 14 and 16 years. Declined sexual activities, but after being given alcoholic drinks, was masturbated by Rector in the room where he was staying.
Nothing else happened and he returned home.

_Page 37-41; Minor #4 (Mike Egan)_
Egan became friends with the younger brother of Chad Shackley.
In May 1998, when he was 15, Shackley’s brother invited him for a party at the Encino Estate of Rector.
Rector at first only “fondled his genitals", after that Egan was sexually abused numerous times. He got paid $600 a week.
He also went on numerous trips, including to Las Vegas. In July 1998, Rector forced Egan to perform oral sex on him in Las Vegas.
On 31 March 1999, they went to Las Vegas, where Chad Shackley “fondled his genitals". After being drugged, without knowing, Egan passed out and was sodomised by Shackley.
In July 1999, on a trip to Lake Havasu, Arizona, had to receive and give oral sex to Shackley. Later on this trip, Rector “fondled his genitals".
In May 2000, Egan quit: http://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/newsdesk...fidavit-01.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

On 13 November 2017, Corey Feldman confirmed that Alphy Hoffman (Ralph Kaufman in _Coreyography_) was one of the men that had sexually abused him in the 1980s. His real name is Alphy Rivas.
This automatically confirms that Bobby Hoffman (Bill Kaufman in _Coreyography_) was one of the paedophiles: http://www.newsweek.com/who-alphy-ho...-abuser-710384

Corey Feldman in reality already (almost) named Alphy Hoffman in his Tweet of 2 November: https://twitter.com/Corey_Feldman/st...79741979725824 


> Alphy Hoffman Of Alphys Soda Pop Club Deletes Dodgers-Based Twitter Page After Corey Feldmans Dr. Oz Talk


Now the only name that I still expect, is the man named Tony Burnham in _Coreyography_, who is probably Dominick Brascia.
According to several media outlets, Corey Feldman will also name the Hollywood mogul paedophile that started sexually abusing Corey Haim on the set of _Lucas_ (in 1985). The Hollywood mogul was 42 years old at the time.


Ive found a big producer Feldman in the movie industry - Edward S. Feldman: https://us.macmillan.com/tellmehowyo...9781466864351/
Im curious to know if Edward is family of Corey Feldman...


Just yesterday some police report was leaked to the press.
In July 1986, a 16 year old girl reported to the police that Sylvester Stallone and his bodyguard Mike de Luca had sexually abused her in a hotel room in Las Vegas. At the time, Sylvester Stallone was married to Brigitte Nielsen.
De Luca wont tell, as he was shot and killed by the police in 2013.

Stallone reportedly threatened the girl to: 


> not tell anybody about the incident and if she did, that they would have to beat her head in.


 What I find strange is that the girl reported this to the police but said _I'm humiliated and ashamed, but I don't want to prosecute_, she signed a no prosecution form and the matter was dropped. Why would she report this to the police, and then not press charges?
Sylvester Stallone has denied this accusation.

Maybe, this is the most interesting page from the police report.


In 1987, Stallone's half-sister Toni-Ann Filiti, threatened him with a lawsuit, accusing Stallone of sexually abusing her for years. Although Stallone _vigorously denied (...) all claims of wrongdoing_, he offered Filiti $2 million, plus $16,666 a month for the rest of her life to drop the case.
Filiti wont tell, as she died of cancer in 2012: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...threesome.html

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Firestarter

The Corey Feldman Truth campaign is doing great.
The documentary An open secret has been completely removed from Youtube.



> *The 100 minutes documentary An open secret premiered on November 14, 2014 and exposes the systematic sexual abuse of child actors (only boys) in Hollywood (EDIT - has been completely removed from Youtube in November 2017):* https://vimeo.com/142444429


When I checked today, 27 November, Corey Feldman had already raised $248,403.
At 15 November, Feldman already announced that $236,997 had been raised, so it appears that the fundraising has slowed down, still most people would see this as a nice profit for a video, some tweets and a couple of appearences on the Dr. Oz show: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/c...uth-campaign#/

I guess that Feldman will announce that the $10 million has not been raised so he cant make a movie.
It would be even better if Feldman would complain about An open secret being deleted by Youtube...

That Stallone molested an underage girl at the Las Vegas Hilton hotel is no new news.
Already in August 2015, a cop that had been involved in the investigation told the Baltimore Post Examiner about this (he was mistaken that the girl was 15 instead of 16).
According to this media outlet possibly _Stallones people had done damage control was never known_ (like a pay-off or threat).

In this story is also more information on some other accusations against Stallone including by his halfsister Toni-Ann Filiti, Margie Carr, and his former fiancée Janice Dickinson (who also accused Bill Cosby): http://baltimorepostexaminer.com/did...ter/2015/08/08

Reportedly in December 2016, President-elect Trump considered Sylvester Stallone for Chairman of the National Endowment for the Arts (NEA), a federal agency that doles out funds to aspiring artists and creative projects.
Sylvester Stallone had told Variety Magazine earlier in 2016: 


> I love Donald Trump.
> Hes a great Dickensian character. You know what I mean?
> There are certain people like Arnold, Babe Ruth, that are bigger than life. But I dont know how that translates to running the world.


A few days later, Stallone publicly announced that he would turn down a position at the NEA: 


> I am incredibly flattered to have been suggested to be involved with the National Endowment of the Arts.
> However I believe I could be more effective by bringing national attention to returning military personnel in an effort to find gainful employment, suitable housing and financial assistance these heroes respectfully deserve.


 https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b08debb789cdbd

See Sly and Donald some 20 years ago.

----------


## Firestarter

On 7 December, Bryan Singer was again accused of sexually abusing a minor.

The plaintiff Cesar Sanchez-Guzman has accused Singer of forcing him to give and receive oral sex, and also forcibly performing anal sex on him on a yacht in Seattle in 2003, when he was only 17 years.
The party was hosted by Lester Waters, who frequently hosted parties for gay males in the Seattle area.
Singer told Sanchez-Guzman that he could get him nice acting roles, but if he wouldn’t stay quiet, would ruin his reputation.

The new allegations came just 3 days after Singer was fired from the Queen biopic, _Bohemian Rhapsody_. Singer claimed he was fired due to "health matters" involving one of his parents.

In one of those strange coincidences, Sanchez-Guzman is represented by Jeffrey Herman. That’s the same corrupt attorney who previously sued Singer, in a ploy to ruin Michael Egan’s reputation.
Knowing very well that Egan was never sexually abused in Hawaii, Herman convinced him that the only way to circumvent the statute of limitations, was to claim that he had been abused in Hawaii.

Gabriel Byrne, who starred in “_The Usual Suspects_”, for which Spacey won an Oscar, recently said that the movie set had been "_closed down_". He now claims that this was due to “_inappropriate sexual behavior by Spacey_”. Why wouldn’t it be over Bryan Singer’s: http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/n...n-2003-w513626

Of course the deaf, dumb and blind media aren’t expected to understand that because of the statute of limitations, the case will be thrown out of court. It looks to me like lawyer Jeffrey Herman is again suing Singer to ruin the reputation of one of his victims.
Here’s the full court document of 7 December 2017, just to show that Herman didn’t even try, it’s only 7 pages: https://www.scribd.com/document/3666...e72a540628d137


Not quite paedophilia, as the victim was 18 years…
Harry Dreyfuss, son of Oscar-winning actor Richard Dreyfuss, has detailed how Kevin Spacey touched him in a sexual way in 2008, while daddy Dreyfuss was in the same room… seeing nothing. Harry Dreyfuss only some time later shared this experience with his parents.
Spacey has denied these allegations.

Richard Dreyfuss sat in a chair on the side of the room, while Kevin and Harry were on his couch. After a few minutes, Spacey put his hand on Harry’s thigh. Harry then stood up and sat down on the other side of the couch. Spacey immediately stood up, got seated besides Harry, and immediately put his hand back on Harry’s thigh.
Harry returned to his original place on the couch, Spacey followed him, put his hand on his thigh, and then moved his hand to where he wanted: 


> Over the course of about 20 seconds, centimeter by centimeter, Kevin crawled his hand from my thigh over toward my crotch.
> (…)
> I don't know how long we sat there like that. It could have been as little as 20 seconds, or it could have been five minutes. It’s the hardest part of the story for me to recall.


Hard to imagine but father Richard Dreyfuss was so focused on his script, that he saw none of this.
In the play, Richard and son Harry Dreyfuss were pretending to be lovers: https://www.buzzfeed.com/harrydreyfu...a0L#.bpZV228OV


On 29 November, it was announced that Matt Lauer of the Today Show was fired by NBC for sexual harassment back in 2014: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-NBC-Guess-why

I’m not saying that Lauer is innocent, but why would he be fired now, while casting couch behaviour is rampant throughout the entertainment industry?
Maybe Lauer was too harsh on poor Corey Feldman, who has promised to expose no less than 6 paedophiles if he gets $10 million, in what looks to me like a cover-up ploy. Sort of like a limited hangout operation.

On 30 October, Corey Feldman on the Today show was pressed by Matt Lauer to defend the hefty price tag. Corey promised: 


> I will release every single name that I have knowledge of. And nobody’s going to stop me this time, as long as people support this


Lauer responded that he had promised this before, to which Feldman replied this is different because he "vows": http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...interview.html

----------


## Firestarter

Last month, 2 more paedophile actors have been exposed: Dustin Hoffman and Bruno Langley.

On 1 November, Anna Graham Hunter described how in 1985, when she was a 17-year-old production assistant on the film version of _Death Of A Salesman_ the _openly flirtatious_ *Dustin Hoffman* repeatedly asked for foot massages, talked about sex to her and grabbed her ass.
Diary entry 31 January 1985: 


> when I was walking Dustin to his limo, he felt my ass four times. I hit him each time, hard, and told him he was a dirty old man.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/dustin-hoffman-sexually-harassed-me-i-was-17-guest-column-1053466

See Anna and dirty old Hoffman.


After Anna, more women complained about Dustin Hoffmans predatory behaviour, the youngest just 15 years of age.
Cori Thomas, a former classmate of Hoffmans daughter Karina, was only 16 in 1980 when Hoffman exposed himself to her in a hotel room in New York. He came out of the bathroom with a towel wrapped around him, which he dropped. It took 7 years before Thomas told this to friends.
Pauline told the Hollywood Reporter that she was just 15 and Hoffman 36, when he lured her to his New York home in 1973 and exposed himself.

There are also some adult women that were sexually harassed by Hoffman.
Melissa Kester was 20 when Hoffman _stuck his fingers down my pants_.
Carolyn (thats a pseudonym), says she was 21 in 1975 when Hoffman blocked her from leaving the hotel room in Washington and insisted on having sex.
Kathryn Rossetter, now 66, says in 1983 when she was in a play in which Hoffman starred, he repeatedly groped her off stage between their scenes: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-predator.html


*Bruno Langley* was fired from his role on Coronation Street, after 2 women accused him of crotch, boobs and ass grabbing at a nightclub in Manchester. Langley admitted this and avoided jail time.

Later a girl came forward, who has told that she had sex with Langley back in 2012, when she was only 16 and he was 29. She dumped him because he was creepy: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-old-girl.html

----------


## Danke

“and told him he was a dirty old man.”


is there any other kind?

----------


## dannno

> Just yesterday some police report was leaked to the press.
> In July 1986, a 16 year old girl reported to the police that Sylvester Stallone and his bodyguard Mike de Luca had sexually abused her in a hotel room in Las Vegas. At the time, Sylvester Stallone was married to Brigitte Nielsen.
> De Luca won’t tell, as he was shot and killed by the police in 2013.
> 
> Stallone reportedly threatened the girl to:  What I find strange is that the girl reported this to the police but said “_I'm humiliated and ashamed, but I don't want to prosecute_”, she signed a no prosecution form and the matter was dropped. Why would she report this to the police, and then not press charges?
> Sylvester Stallone has denied this accusation.
> 
> Maybe, this is the most interesting page from the police report.


Uh, that sounds pretty consensual to me. I mean, it's certainly possible it wasn't but the way it reads is consensual. Obviously the reason they threatened her was because they were married and didn't want their wives to find out, they might not even have known she was underage, and even the threat was taken as a joke by the girl.. I mean, it's $#@!in Rocky Balboa..

She says stuff like, "he forced my head down to give him a bj" but she doesn't say anything along the lines of "I told him no" or "I tried to stop and he threatened me". It's called guiding someone, girls push guys heads down to give them head sometimes, if they really don't want to then they don't perform when they get down there, pretty simple.

----------


## Firestarter

> Uh, that sounds pretty consensual to me. I mean, it's certainly possible it wasn't but the way it reads is consensual. Obviously the reason they threatened her was because they were married and didn't want their wives to find out, they might not even have known she was underage, and even the threat was taken as a joke by the girl.. I mean, it's $#@!in Rocky Balboa..


The problem here is not that the girl was a big fan of Sly, only started resisting when the bodyguard joined in or that both men were married.
This girl was 16 years of age at the time!!!

----------


## AZJoe

*CNBC* director caught using hidden camera in bathroom to spy on live in teen nanny and her friends.

----------


## AZJoe

Disney exec, Jon Heely, was suspended without pay by the entertainment giant after being arrested on felony child sex abuse charges. 
He was charged with three counts of child sexual abuse involving two underage girls  11 and 15 at the time. According to the charges, Heely abused the 11-year-old until she turned 15. 

The charges are already raising questions about the companys knowledge of the allegations, as they came in the wake of charges a week earlier that the company was aware of Pixar chief John Lasseters alleged predatory behavior 

These are by no means the only incidents of Disney employees being arrested on charges related to child sex abuse. As _HuffPost_ reported in July 2015, 35 Disney employees were arrested over a 10-year period, with 32 of those cases resulting in convictions at the time. 

_CNN Investigations_ undertook an entire probe of theme park employees who were caught up in child sex allegations:
_[Robert] Kingsolver, 49, is one of at least 35 Disney employees arrested since 2006 and accused of sex crimes involving children_

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve looked for information on the whereabouts of Fiona Barnett (who has been reported “missing” several times)...
Here’s part 1 of the documentary “_Candy Girl_” (already posted earlier in this thread): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q3yH9EIPfs
This is part 2 of “_Candy Girl_”: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soZpqrCji5c

I found an interesting October 2015 story in 2 parts written by Barnett after her documentary – Candy Girl – was released. Fiona has repeatedly accused that she was (sexually) abused by an elite paedophile ring that also murdered victims. This ring included several high politicians and famous (Australian) actors, including the family of Nicole Kidman.

Barnett describes being accused of murdering of the Nazi Peter Holowczak, who died in Sidney of a reported “suicide”, when Barnett was in Brisbane.
Her therapist Nerida Saunders was stalked. The stalkers subsequently followed Fiona to her daughter’s primary school. Saunders reported this to the police.

In May 2014, Barnett reported multiple crimes of child sex trafficking, abduction, rape and murder to the cops. Detective Terry Frost simply omitted many of the crimes involving perpetrators who have since died.

_60 Minutes_ discovered the identity of the man Fiona and her siblings called "_Dr Mark_" - Leonas Petrauskas. Fiona’s Nazi grandmother was Lithuanian and friends with Petrauskas, who was involved in the ritual abuse.
One woman told Barnett, she was another victim of Petrauskas, who referred her for deep sleep treatment with Harry Bailey at the Chelmsford private hospital.
The researchers of _60 Minutes_ found another perpetrator — a woman who assisted Petrauskas while he performed an abortion on Fiona. This woman had also murdered a young male surfer at a remote Kurnell beach: https://independentaustralia.net/lif...andy-girl,8248

On 24 December 2014, Fiona Barnett was forced to surrender her license to carry a gun or face possible criminal charges.
Her next door neighbour threatened Barnett with the words _"__I should have killed that dog! I’m gonna kill that dog!"_ (he was referring to Barnett’s dog).
At this instance, Fiona was helped by her friend and ex-police officer, Amanda Prosser, who intervened and made her neighbour leave her property. Prosser called the police: https://independentaustralia.net/lif...he-police,8292


When I searched for more information on Amanda Gabriel Prosser, the trail led back to a member of Davidicke.com _Amanda Gabriel_; that is (or was?) Prosser...

Here’s Prosser’s facebook page, where on 15 September 2014 a story on Anthony Kidman dying oversees was posted: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...25381074417056
The next post is 25 January 2016, with a link to a story in which Fiona Barnett isn’t even mentioned: https://wakeup-world.com/2016/01/25/...takes-a-stand/

The last posts by _Amanda Gabriel_ with the keyword “_Fiona_” were made in November 2015: https://forum.davidicke.com/showthre...post1062613688

See quotes from her 2 posts on 2 and 8 November 2015.



> Our Friend Fiona Barnett is now in hiding after having her life threatened yesterday. As I was speaking on a live radio interview Fiona was making Police statements in Sydney. She was followed by two people she refers to as "thugs" and has retreated into hiding for her safety.
> 
> She was run off the road while driving a few days earlier. For anyone who has been introduced to Fiona via her Child Abuse information and evidence - you will know she is extremely courageous.


 



> Fiona Barnett is safe at home. She was intimidated and harassed by "thugs" who were no doubt "employed" to frighten her. She had to actually run and hide and avoid two cars that were following and circling. I am sure in time Fiona will share the details.
> 
> The other positive aspect is that Fiona has provided a Police statement to Sydney (NSW Australia) detectives. The information and evidence is relevant to her recent mainstream media press address - what transpired was that Police took notice and acted.
> 
> *Fiona now has a gag order in place - so she can no longer speak publicly* about the information and evidence that has been included in her Police statement.


 
This could explain that since November 2015 not much has been heard of Fiona Barnett, but I fear that something terrible has happened...

----------


## Firestarter

According to some alternative media the NXIVM sex cult scandal of Keith Raniere and actress Allison Mack, which is now at the centre of a criminal probe into child sex trafficking, is covered up, because of its connection to the Clintons: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ex-Trafficking


Keith Raniere and Allison Mack have both been arrested.

Maybe youve heard of Donald Trumps unofficial advisor Roger Stone, whos also connected to mass shooting magnet Sheriff Scott Israel, Roy Cohn, Paul Manafort and...
Roger Stone was paid by NXIVM to do an audit.

Roger Stone said it was evident that the NXIVM operation was bankrolled in large part by the Bronfman sisters, Sara and Clare Bronfman, heiresses to the multimillion-dollar Seagram's alcohol fortune.

Ranieres organization also hired Doug Rutnik, father of Democratic Senator Kirsten Gillibrand, as a lobbyist. When Rutnik resigned, he signed a nondisclosure agreement: http://www.newsweek.com/roger-stone-...raniere-907558

Some women complained that Dr. Danielle Roberts burned brands on their lower abdomens during their initiations into a secret sorority within NXIVM.


Raniere has earlier been accused of sex abuse involving girls as young as 12.
The majority of funding for NXIVM, over $150 million, came from the trust funds of Sara and Clare Bronfman.

The Bronfman family has very close ties to the Rothschild banking dynasty, with members of both families belonging to many of the same companies, including their joint financial firm, Bronfman & Rothschild.
At Bronfman & Rothschild, Donald Trumps, the Clinton's and Jeffrey Epsteins friend, Lady Lynn Forester de Rothschild, is on the Board of Directors: https://thefreethoughtproject.com/al...-slavery-ring/

See Lynn Forester, with Andrew stein, and their good friend Donald Trump.

----------


## Firestarter

In 1990, 1991 a 12-year-old girl, whose mother was a saleswoman for Raniere's Consumers' Buyline Inc., was sexually abused about 60 times over the course of several months by the then 29/30-year-old Keith Raniere (after he'd offered to tutor her in Algebra and Latin).
In 1993, about two years after their relationship ended, she complained to the cops. The cops refused to investigate, because the 12-year-old girl refused to wear a wire to frame Raniere.



In 1984, the then 24-year-old Raniere had a four-month sexual affair with the 15-year-old Gina Melita. He took her virginity in a dark room. During their relationship, he hounded the 135-pound girl to lose weight and urged her to keep their relationship a secret.

Before Melita left Raniere's life, in 1984, she introduced him to her 15-year-old friend Gina Hutchinson.
In December 1984, around the time of Gina's 16th birthday, her older sister Heidi discovered Gina was having sex with Raniere. Heidi was home from college and Raniere crawled through the window of her sister's bedroom.
Gina died in 2002, aged 33, reportedly by shooting herself in her head. 



Raniere once organised a training session, where he told the students, including Toni Natalie, that mothers in some developing nations perform oral sex on their children to soothe them.
Natalie claimed Raniere raped her when she refused to have sex with him, before she left in 1999: https://www.timesunion.com/local/art...ws-3341644.php
(archived here: http://archive.is/NQaa2)


Keith Raniere was arrested by Mexican federal police in a gated luxury community in Puerto Vallarta, end March, beginning April.
Raniere was surrounded by adoring women, including actresses Nicki Clyne of Battlestar Galactica and Allison Mack of Smallville.

The “slaves” were not only expected to please their master, but also to recruit more slaves.

Chet Hardin witnessed a meeting between Nicki Clyne and Ally Mack and former Troy Mayor Harry Tutunjian about setting up a non-profit in Troy related to NXIVM. The actresses began hanging out with Hardin’s friends.
Hardin knew about their donations to Hillary Clinton and close connections to Rensselaer County politicians.

NXIVM have used the services of the following prominent political figures: Roger Stone (Republican dirty trickster and long-time Trump advisor); Steve Pigeon (ally of Gov. Andrew Cuomo); Alphonse D’Amato (former US Senator); and Jack Casey (former Rensselaer County Republican Party Chairman).

According to Toni Natalie (who left NXIVM left in 1999), NXIVM is responsible for the death of Kristin Snyder, who took a 16-day NXIVM course in Alaska and then disappeared. Authorities ruled her death a “suicide “ (where have I heard that before?): *http://web.archive.org/web/20180406084547/http://thealt.com/2018/04/04/10552/*


Actress India Oxenberg joined the NXVIM cult. India's mother, Catherine Oxenberg, is the daughter of Princess Elizabeth of Yugoslavia; Catherine also starred in Dynasty.
India Oxenberg's father, William Weitz Shaffer, pleaded guilty to smuggling $50 million worth of illegal drugs into the US from Thailand.

In 2017, both Christina Oxenberg and Shaffer told they fear for the well-being of their daughter, India Oxenberg, while she is in NXIVM.
Christina Oxenberg said: 


> And I feel like she's easy prey, I think she's in danger. My heart is broken. I want my daughter back and I won't stop until I get her.


Former NXIVM member Sarah Edmondson, told about how women were branded and that she had to hand over naked photos and other compromising material to her “master” - Lauren Salzman – to keep her obedient.
According to Frank Parlato, former PR writer for NXIVM: 


> India's being tortured and being held there with blackmail. She’s a victim.


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...eave-cult.html


See Donald Trump with Christina Oxenberg (sister of Catherine).

----------


## Firestarter

Rose McGowan as an actress is maybe best known for starring in the TV-series _Charmed_ for years.


These days she is probably best known as one of the women that accused film producer Harvey Weinstein of sexual assault. Weinstein claims that the sex was consensual.
McGowan claims that after she was assaulted by Weinstein in 1997, she got $100,000 to settle her accusations of rape.

McGowan claims that last year, through her lawyer, she was offered $1 million hush money, to sign a nondisclosure agreement.
McGowan tells that she thought about this: 


> I figured I could probably have gotten him up to three. But I was like  ew, gross, youre disgusting, I dont want your money, that would make me feel disgusting.


 https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/28/u...weinstein.html


In January, Rose McGowan published her memoirs Brave in which she refers to Weinstein as _the Monster_ (for legal reasons she didnt use his name)
McGowan claims to have told A-list actor Ben Affleck about the sexual assault.




> Actress Rose McGowan also spent some years of her childhood in The children of God in Italy. She confirms the sexual activity, but was never molested because her father protected her (he was the head of the chapter), before her family escaped: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...side-cult.html


 McGowan writes in her book that as a child she was physically abused by the leaders of _The Children of God_, and that: 


> I saw an 11-year-old girl being forced to sit next to a naked man, with his floppy d**k on his leg. They made her sit between his legs so he could massage her back.




At 15, McGowan appeared as an extra in the film _Class of 1999_; one of the "_very famous_" men involved in the film called her up to his hotel room and sexually assaulted her: 


> It all happened so fast. He promptly pulled down my shirt and fondled my breasts. Of course, it was me who felt dirty and ashamed





> It didnt occur to me to say anything. For years I thought of the incident as a sexual experience versus sexual assault. Later, when I became an adult, I realized that it actually was assault.


 McGowan soon realised that Hollywood: 


> that town is really built on sickness. Very early on I looked at the power structure, the figureheads, the silence, the closed ranks. Nobody tells. It operates like a cult.


 https://www.etonline.com/rose-mcgowa...egations-95401
  (archived here: http://archive.is/K1IrL)

----------


## Firestarter

> This could explain that since November 2015 not much has been heard of Fiona Barnett, but I fear that something terrible has happened...


   Last month a video was uploaded by Sgt report, featuring Fiona Barnett: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNflcN_KJmc

  I’m not sure, but my impression is that the Fiona Barnett in this video is younger, has less wrinkles and has a different nose...
  The voice is very similar, but the Fiona in the video has almost no facial expression.
  What’s up with that cap? That could be to hide how she looks!

  Judge for yourself...
  The first picture is Fiona in October 2015 (so almost 3 years ago).
  The second is (a blow up of) a screenprint from the posted video...

----------


## Firestarter

Actress Tatum O’Neal recently posted on Instagram about the repeated sexually abuse she suffered as a child star by older men.

O’Neal is the youngest person to win an Oscar aged 10 playing opposite her father Ryan O’Neal in 1973’s “Paper Moon”.

She said both her mother, the late actress Joanna Moore, and her father struggled with addiction: “_When your parents are off getting drunk or high, they are not watching what happens to their children_”.

In her 2004 autobiography “A Paper Life”, O’Neal wrote she was molested by a family acquaintance aged 6 and by her father’s drug dealer when she was 12.
She has added that she was once assaulted by a friend of her father’s and on another occasion her mother’s boyfriend tried to rape her: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hild-star.html


Here’s Tatum O’Neal’s Instagram post: 


> M O O D!! I am a woman and i have been sexually assaulted more than once !! It was not my fault when i was 5, 6 12 , 13 , 15. - All by older men who i thought were safe ! I rarely have known safety and was always blamed for for the assaults and,my loudness , and curiosity. It’s taken in me almost 55 years to know how to advocate for myself





> But I learn fast and here I go!! To see the president of US.Mock a woman, let alone a sexual assault victim. We’ve sunk to a depth of depravity that I never thought the president of the United States could ever sink to you. With uproarious laughter for someone who was assaulted at 15 years old. Whether it was 35 years ago to a 75-year-old man at 15 I remember everything !!
> 
> (…)
> But we , victims the victim of sexual Assault,or violence,must NOT put down our armor.It’s time to fight for one another and each other in this dark time ! America We can do better - we will be better!!


 https://www.instagram.com/p/BogVvgWh...ource=ig_embed

----------


## Firestarter

> Brock Pierce is mostly ignored in all the stories about the sexual abuse. At 17, Pierce was making $250,000 a year from DEN (it is apparently quit profitable to run a child prostitute ring).
> 
> Brock Pierce’s bio says he is co-founder of GoCoin, ExpressCoin, KnCMiner.cn and Robocoin Asia. He is described as "a prolific angel investor" who has raised more than $200 million on behalf of his companies and led more than 30 acquisitions during his career.
> Pierce is also an active supporter of non-profit and advocacy organizations and is a member of *Clinton Global Initiative*. So here’s another connection between the Clinton Foundation and a known paedophile: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brock_Pierce


Steve Bannon that has a history in the investment bank Goldman Sachs, George Soros, and was the campaign manager and chief strategist for Donald Trump's succesfull bid for US president.

In 2006 Bannon became a member of the board of directors for the company of Brock Pierce – Internet Gaming Entertainment (IGE). Bannon convinced Goldman Sachs to invest $60 million in IGE. One of the brands of IGE was World of Warcraft.
In 2007 World of Warcraft was accused of “substantially impairing players’ enjoyment”. IGE took his hands off World of Warcraft and renamed itself Affinity Media. At the same time Bannon took over as CEO for Pierce (that stayed on the board of directors as vice chairman).
In 2012 Bannon quit Affinity Media to join Breitbart: http://kotaku.com/from-gold-farming-to- ... Gizmodo%29

----------


## Firestarter

In January 2018, former Disney child star Bella Thorne revealed on Instagram that she had been sexually abused when she was 6 to 14 years of age: 


> I was sexually abused and physically growing up from the day I can remember till I was 14, when I finally had the courage to lock my door at night and sit by it.


More recently, Thorne published a book and in an interview said: 


> Getting molested — for f*cking — from when you’re six to your 14, seems like way harder circumstances. You’re being physically abused all the time. Seems like a much more difficult situation than f*cking having paparazzi following you since you were 12. I was still being molested when paparazzi were still f*cking following me.


https://www.themix.net/2019/07/forme...m-age-6-to-14/ 

Starting at 24:28 in the following video.




What is missing in Bella Thorne´s story is more information, like for example who molested her.
I would normally wouldn´t pay attention to the following story, dated 3 July 2012, about 14-year-old Bella Thorne “sleeping with producer”: 


> She also knows that men find her attractive and she also knows that she loves being on television and in movies and is afraid it will all go away so to get the role that has made her famous she has been having sex with the producer. It is not an everyday thing. All the same it is illegal. The problem is no one is talking. The parents know, but like I said, they want the checks.


 https://www.lipstickalley.com/thread...oducer.413460/

----------


## Anti Globalist

I hope all pedophiles get hit by a truck and they get obliterated.

----------


## Firestarter

On 13 December 2018, Stoney Westmoreland, 48, who played Henry Ham Mack in the Disney sitcom Andy Mack was arrested in Utah after he contacted a 13-year-old boy on the LGBT dating app Grindr.
In reality the profile for the boy was operated by a cop in Salt Lake City.

Westmoreland sent pornographic pictures of himself to the boy, asked him for nude photos in return and have sex with him.
When he was in a ride-sharing service, on his way to meet the boy, allegedly planning to take him back to his hotel room for some intimate moments, the Salt Lake City Police Department and FBI Child Exploitation Task Force arrested Westmoreland.

Disney channel released a statement that they had fired Westmoreland immediately upon hearing of his arrest.

Stoney Westmoreland has previously acted in the Godzilla movie and on TV episodes of _Scandal___ and _Breaking Bad___: https://meaww.com/disney-actor-stone...or-sexual-acts


In June, Michael Laney, 73, former vice president of Walt Disney Pictures and Television and Senior Vice-President of Warner Bros. Feature Animation, was sentenced  to 6 years and 9 months for the sexual abuse of a 7 year-old girl.

Laney repeatedly abused the girl starting in 2009, when she was about 7 years old, and the molestation continued for about 2 years. The girl had first reported the abuse in 2017 in Washington.

Another victim claimed that Laney had sexually abused her in 2007 when she lived in Portland, but the court decided that there isnt sufficient evidence to support her claims beyond a reasonable doubt.

Michael Laney was also president of the Childrens Wonderland, Inc. that operated 14 day-care centers in California, Connecticut and Colorado: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/former...of-7-year-old/
(archived here: http://archive.is/7a7PU)

----------


## Firestarter

The Jeffrey Epstein story gets stranger and stranger...
Babi Christina Engelhardt was once a personal assistant to Jeffrey Epstein. She has also partied with Saudi arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi.

What makes this so strange is that when she was a sixteen-year-old model, Christina Engelhardt gave 41-year-old Woody Allen her phone number in Elaine’s restaurant in New York City.
Allen soon called her to invite her to his Fifth Avenue penthouse. Within weeks, they'd become physically intimate.
Engelhardt didn’t tell him his age but she did tell she was still in high school living with her family, while she pursued her modelling career.

Engelhardt said that her sexual relationship with Allen continued for 8 years and included regular threesomes with other women, including Mia Farrow.

Actress Stacey Nelkin had an affair with the 42-year-old Woody Allen, when she was a 17-year-old student at Stuyvesant High School (1977). Nelkin actually spoke in Allen’s defence after he was (again) accused of molesting Mia Farrow’s daughter Dylan: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/fe...speaks-1169782





> Here are Woody Allen, Soon-Yi and Jeffrey Epstein walking around in New York, 2014.
> 
> 
> Mia Farrow was married to Woody Allen and found out that Woody was sexually interested in her child Dylan (later named Malone). When Dylan was 4 years old: Woody was applying suntan lotion to her nude body and began rubbing his finger in the crack between her buttocks. Mia forbade Woody to ever be alone again with Dylan.
> In August 1992 Woody had been alone with the 7-year-old Dylan in the attic for some 15 minutes. Dylan later said that Woody had touched her “private part”. A French tutor for the family told the police that she found Dylan without underpants under her sundress. Another babysitter told police that 1 day earlier, she saw Woody with his head on Dylan’s lap in a sexual way. Mia took Dylan to the paediatrician that reported it to the police (the doctor found out that Dylan was still “intact”): http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2014/...abuse-10-facts

----------


## Alternative School

If their was justice this is what they'd be having for dinner https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARFRYPcbYKg

----------


## Firestarter

Demi Moore recently released her biography “Inside Out” and gave an interview with Diane Sawyer on “Good Morning America”. Moore is the ex-wife of Ashton Kutcher, the good friend of the brother-in-law of Ivanka Trump, Joshua Kushner.  

She made some shocking allegations in her book, including that she was severely addicted to drugs and alcohol.
The most relevant within the context of this thread, is that Demi Moore is another famous actress, who claims she was sexually abused when she was a girl.

Demi Moore describes that her late mother was an alcoholic, who would bring her pretty young daughter to bars to attract men.
She was raped when she was 15 by a man; in the book, Moore writes: 


> It was rape. And a devastating betrayal, revealed by the man’s cruel question: how does it feel to be whored by your mother for $500?


 https://www.theguardian.com/film/201...-in-new-memoir

See the interview with Demi Moore (starting at 4:00 is the section, where she tells about the rape).




The following video seems to confirm the drugs and alcohol problems. In 1982, The 19-year-old Demi Moore repeatedly kisses the 15-year-old Philip Tanzini (her General Hospital co-star) on the mouth at his birthday party.
Demi looks severely drunk and/or stoned and under some form of severe mind control. Also note that “Somewhere over the rainbow” from the Wizzard of Oz is played, which has been reported as THE anthem for mind control slaves.

----------


## Firestarter

> Michael Egans states that he considered Marc Rector, Chad Shackley and Brock Pierce as the ring leaders of the child sex ring. He describes the before mentioned incident where Singer placed him on the lap of Goddard. He also swears that he was sodomised by Singer - both in the Encino estate as in Bryan Singer’s home. Note that this doesn’t mention any activity in Hawaii.
> Egan  isn’t the only young man that has accused Singer of paedophilia: 1) In 1997, a 14-year-old actor accused Singer of having him and other minors nude for hours for a shower scene in “Apt Pupil”, the lawsuit was dismissed for lack of evidence; 2) In May 2014, a British man accused Singer and producer Gary Goddard for sexually assaulting a minor in London for the premiere of “Superman Returns” (the charge against Singer – but not Goddard - was withdrawn): https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/tag...ollins-rector/


Egan was surely not the only that accused Gary Goddard of molesting him as a boy.
In 1976, Goddard landed a job at Walt Disney Imagineering, and continued to direct youth productions, including Peter Pan; Oliver!; The Music Man; and Jesus Christ Superstar.

After Anthony Edwards accused Goddard of sexually assaulting him when he was only 12, 7 others from his Santa Barbara theater group came forward with similar allegations in the 1970s.
Edwards wrote: 


> My vulnerability was exploited. I was molested by Goddard, my best friend was raped by him – and this went on for years. The group of us, the gang, stayed quiet.


Two of his fellow castmates said they witnessed Goddard molest Edwards.

Linus Huffman, Bret Nighman, and Mark Driscoll, all complained that Goddard had repeatedly sexually abused them.
Nighman said that Goddard had attempted to molest him 4 times when he was 16, including one incident in 1977.
Linus Huffman, who acted in Goddard’s “Oliver!”, alleged that Goddard used trickery to touch him when he was only 13.

Driscoll said that Goddard repeatedly sexually abused him for 3 years. Driscoll informed at least 4 Santa Barbara classmates of the sexual abuse 20 years ago.
See Gary Goddard with the 14-year-old Mark Driscoll on a 1972 Santa Barbara youth theater program.


Barbara Costa, who looked after the cast during the touring production of California Youth Theatre’s “Peter Pan”, said she was suspicious of Goddard, who slept among the boys during the overnight trips.
Costa took her concerns about Goddard to California Youth Theatre founder and director Jack Nakano, who did nothing, asked her for evidence, and the matter was dropped.

Edwards and another former theater student have said that Scott Drnavich told them that he was sexually assaulted by Goddard, when he was 15, playing “Freckles” in Peter Pan.
Drnavich has since died: https://www.latimes.com/business/la-...220-story.html
(https://archive.is/8KOIN)

----------


## Sammy

Every single Pedophile should be executed in public.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Somebody needs to set up a Gofund me for this woman so she can kill all the Hollywood pedophiles.

----------


## Firestarter

In November 1973, the 16-year-old "groupie" Julia Holcomb succeeded in getting the attention of the 25-year-old singer of Aerosmith Steven Tyler, backstage at a concert in Portland, Oregon.
Tyler had more in mind than a one-night-stand, so he negotiated with her mother to become her "guardian". That sound so much better than child molester!

See Julia Holcomb (she sure looks young!) and Steven Tyler.



Then Steven Tyler had the great idea to have a baby, but after Holcomb got pregnant he changed his mind.
When she was 5 months pregnant, Tyler pressured Holcomb to get an abortion: 


> He spent over an hour pressing me to go ahead and have the abortion.  He said that I was too young to have a baby and it would have brain damage because I had been in the fire and taken drugs.


.
So the baby was aborted, needless to say they didn't marry and Tyler ended the 3-year affair in February 1977:https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/th...-holcomb-story
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210224...-holcomb-story)

----------


## Firestarter

Rolling Stones bassist Bill Wyman met the 13-year-old Mandy Smith in 1984. He immediately started a relationship with her. They first had sex when she was only 14.
The relationship became public knowledge, when Mandy reached the age of 16 (the legal age of consent in the UK). They married in June 1989 when she was 18 and Wyman was 52.

I guess that not many men would ignore the 16-year-old Mandy Smith (I don't know how she looked at 14)...


At the time they married, Mandy Smith had "developed health issues". Shortly after the wedding, she weighed only 80 pounds. Wyman grew frustrated with her health problems and she moved out only weeks after they wed; they officially divorced after only 23 months.
Wyman never appologised but cryptically said “_I was really stupid to ever think it could possibly work. She was too young_”.

In a bizarre twist, in 1993 Wyman's 30-year-old son from his first marriage, Stephen, married Mandy's mother, Patsy Smith (then aged 46). They split after 2 years: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandy_Smith

----------


## Firestarter

On 12 December 1957, infamous Rock & Roll star Jerry Lee Lewis, 22 years old, got married for the third time to his 13-year-old first cousin once removed Myra Gale Brown.


Then in 1958 "the killer" Lewis went on tour to Britain, where the press found out that the "very young girl" with him was actually his wife, which derailed Lewis' career. While Jerry Lee Lewis at first claimed that his wife was 15, which was below the age of consent in the UK. The police questioned the couple at the Westbury Hotel.
Then the press found out that young Myra was only 13, while the divorce from Lewis' second wife Jane Mitchum had not even been finalised.

Jerry Lee Lewis was forced to end the British tour, going back to the US (that was only a little more understanding at the time). They remarried in 1958.
In 1970, Myra filed for divorce, claiming adultery and abuse, charging that she had been "subject to every type of physical and mental abuse imaginable".

In 2012, Jerry Lee Lewis (76) got married for the seventh time to Judith Brown, the ex-wife of Rusty Brown, Myra Gale Brown's brother: https://allthatsinteresting.com/myra...erry-lee-lewis

----------


## Firestarter

There are so many negative stories on notorious rocker Ted Nugent that I almost admire the man.
While the widow of Kurt Cobain, Courtney Love, isn't the most credible witness, I think she was telling the truth when she claimed to have given Ted Nugent a blowjob when she was underage.

You can hear a chaotic (drugged?) sounding Courtney Love, in 2004, telling Howard Stern how she performed oral sex on Ted Nugent backstage, when she was only 12 1/2 years old (she later said that she was 14 at the time).
Starting at 8:30 in the following video.


http://rockdirt.com/courtney-love-i-...t-age-12/9131/

----------


## Intrepid

> Demi Moore recently released her biography “Inside Out” and gave an interview with Diane Sawyer on “Good Morning America”. Moore is the ex-wife of Ashton Kutcher, the good friend of the brother-in-law of Ivanka Trump, Joshua Kushner.  
> 
> She made some shocking allegations in her book, including that she was severely addicted to drugs and alcohol.
> The most relevant within the context of this thread, is that Demi Moore is another famous actress, who claims she was sexually abused when she was a girl.
> 
> Demi Moore describes that her late mother was an alcoholic, who would bring her pretty young daughter to bars to attract men.
> She was raped when she was 15 by a man; in the book, Moore writes:  https://www.theguardian.com/film/201...-in-new-memoir
> 
> See the interview with Demi Moore (starting at 4:00 is the section, where she tells about the rape).
> ...


Wow, that's creepy. It's like she took half a dozen ecstasy's mixed with a little cocaine. Watch her wobbly eyes.... yikes!

----------


## Firestarter

On 21 November 1980, Don Henley (best known for the Eagles) called paramedics to his home, because a 16-year-old hooker had overdosed on quaaludes and cocaine. The paramedics found her naked and she was arrested for prostitution.
There was also a 15-year-old girl in his house, who was arrested for being under the influence of drugs.


Henley was arrested and pleaded guilty to contributing to the delinquency of a minor. All he got was a $2,500 fine and 2 years probation. Henley later denied that he had sex with them or supplied them drugs.
If one of these girls was naked and arrested for being a prostitute, my wild guess is that Don Henley drugged both of them and had sex with them: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Henley

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> In November 1973, the 16-year-old "groupie" Julia Holcomb succeeded in getting the attention of the 25-year-old singer of Aerosmith Steven Tyler, backstage at a concert in Portland, Oregon.
> Tyler had more in mind than a one-night-stand, so he negotiated with her mother to become her "guardian". That sound so much better than child molester!
> 
> See Julia Holcomb (she sure looks young!) and Steven Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Steven Tyler had the great idea to have a baby, but after Holcomb got pregnant he changed his mind.
> When she was 5 months pregnant, Tyler pressured Holcomb to get an abortion: 
> ...





> Rolling Stones bassist Bill Wyman met the 13-year-old Mandy Smith in 1984. He immediately started a relationship with her. They first had sex when she was only 14.
> The relationship became public knowledge, when Mandy reached the age of 16 (the legal age of consent in the UK). They married in June 1989 when she was 18 and Wyman was 52.
> 
> I guess that not many men would ignore the 16-year-old Mandy Smith (I don't know how she looked at 14)...
> 
> 
> At the time they married, Mandy Smith had "developed health issues". Shortly after the wedding, she weighed only 80 pounds. Wyman grew frustrated with her health problems and she moved out only weeks after they wed; they officially divorced after only 23 months.
> Wyman never appologised but cryptically said “_I was really stupid to ever think it could possibly work. She was too young_”.
> 
> In a bizarre twist, in 1993 Wyman's 30-year-old son from his first marriage, Stephen, married Mandy's mother, Patsy Smith (then aged 46). They split after 2 years: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandy_Smith


You're starting to stretch when you are talking about rock stars and fully developed teenage groupies who can pass for 26. That assumes that it is consensual vs. forced or drug rape. Still doesn't quite count as "pedophiles". Wyman was creepily too old for that girl, but Steven Tyler at 25? He was barely legal himself (to drink alcohol).

There are plenty of examples of true children being abused in Hollywood without those.

----------


## Firestarter

> You're starting to stretch when you are talking about rock stars and fully developed teenage groupies who can pass for 26. That assumes that it is consensual vs. forced or drug rape. Still doesn't quite count as "pedophiles". Wyman was creepily too old for that girl, but Steven Tyler at 25? He was barely legal himself (to drink alcohol).


Wyman sexually abused a 14-year-old! I don't know how she looked at 13/14, but I have to agree that she would be hard to ignore at 16...

So you think it's OK that a 25-year-old Tyler negotiated with her mother to become the "guardian" so he could have sex with a 16-year-old, who looked like a drugged up teenager?
And Tyler giving her all sorts of (hard) drugs, is that also OK?

Some people claim that "paedophilia" per definition is only an adult having/wanting sex with preteens.
Personally I draw the line at 17. I mean when a 20-year-old has an affair with a 17-year-old, this is normal.

----------


## Firestarter

Most of the sex with underage children stories in this thread come from the victims. Often these stories were ignored or denied by the (alleged) perpetrators.
But Anthony Kiedis ( singer for the Red Hot Chili Peppers) pretty much bragged about having sex with a 14-year-old Catholic schoolgirl in his autobiography "Scar Tissue".

It was in the mid-’80s, when on tour in New Orleans, the 23-year-old Kiedis asked the girl to keep him company. Kiedis took the girl with him to the next tour date:



> The next day we drove to Baton Rouge, and  of course, she came with us. After we got offstage, she came up to me  and said, ‘I have something to tell you. My father’s the chief of police and the entire state of Louisiana is looking for me because I’ve gone  missing. Oh, and besides that, I’m only fourteen.’ I wasn’t incredibly  scared, because in my somewhat deluded mind, I knew that if she told the  chief of police she was in love with me, he wasn’t going to have me  taken out to a field and shot, but I did want to get her the hell back home right away. So we had sex one more time.


.
Anthony Kiedis also bragged about losing his virginity in 1974, when he was just 12 years old, with his father’s (Blackie) 18-year-old girlfriend.



> One night, when Anthony was 12, he went with his father to the Rainbow Room and Blackie’s girlfriend is there dancing for him.
> And Anthony asks, ‘Dad, can I have my first sexual experience with your girlfriend?’ And Blackie says, ‘Sure, son.’
> So they go back to the house, and his dad builds a big bed out of four mattresses in his room and puts the girl in next to him.
> And that’s how he [loses his virginity].


.
See the young Anthony Kiedis with his father John Kiedis (Blackie Dammett).


Even before he became a rock star, Anthony Kiedis as a child acted in several movies in the 1970s.
His father had an acting career of his own, and introduced his son to some of the famous rockstars of the era, including David Bowie, Talking Heads, Blondie and Cher: https://rockmusicrevival.com/2019/05...nthony-kiedis/
(https://archive.is/zpuHo)

----------


## Firestarter

In the 2000s, at one time I wasn't interested in all the child abuse stories about R. Kelly anymore, especially when he was acquitted in 2008.

What is definitely true is that in 1994, the 25-year-old Kelly secretly married his 15-year-old protegé Aaliyah. Her age was forged to 18 to make the marriage possible.
In January 1995, Vibe published a copy of Aaliyah and Kelly's marriage certificate, dated 31 August 1994, Rosemont, Illinois.
Aaliyah Dana Haughton's age was incorrectly listed as 18, as she was only 15 years.


The marriage was annulled months later by Aaliyah’s parents.
The strange thing is that as far as I can tell no criminal charges were filed against R. Kelly by Aaliyah or her parents. There is hardly information on whether they had sex...

In 2019, R. Kelly was suddenly indicted for bribing officials to forge Aaliyah's age. Like they didn't know before...
This was not too long after a raunchy documentary "Surviving R. Kelly" was made featuring a group of women complaining about R. Kelly's "sex cult".

In 1991, R. Kelly had been introduced to Aaliyah by her uncle Barry Hankerson, who was Kelly’s manager at the time, and Gladys Knight’s ex-husband.
Aaliyah's first album “Age Ain’t Nothing but a Number” was released in 1994 and produced by and featured R. Kelly.

Aaliyah became even more popular when she worked with Timbaland and Missy Elliott and even starred in several movies.
Aaliyah died in 2001 in a plane crash at age 22: https://web.archive.org/web/20210311...y-aaliyah.html


Aaliyah's debut single "Back & Forth" was a big hit, with the help of R. Kelly.




In February 2019, R. Kelly was charged with 10 counts of criminal sexual abuse dating back from 1998 to 2010. 4 women alleged they had been sexually abused by R. Kelly, 3 of whom were minors at the time.

On 11 July 2019, Kelly was arrested on federal charges for sex crimes, human trafficking, child pornography, racketeering, and obstruction of justice. As his bail has been denied, he is still incarcerated at Metropolitan Correctional Center, Chicago: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._Kelly


This seems to be the only information on Aaliyah and R. Kelly having sex.

According to one of Kelly’s former backup dancers, Jovante Cunningham, he saw Kelly having sex with Aaliyah on a tour bus.



> When the door flew open on the bus. Robert [R. Kelly] was having sex with Aaliyah.


.
R. Kelly’s former personal assistant, Demetrius Smith, claims that Kelly was worried he’d gotten Aaliyah pregnant.



> Robert came to me, we were in Miami. Robert said, ‘Man we got Aaliyah in trouble’.
> Robert mentioned to me that ‘I think she’s pregnant.’


https://www.essence.com/entertainmen...e-new-details/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Wyman sexually abused a 14-year-old! I don't know how she looked at 13/14, but I have to agree that she would be hard to ignore at 16...
> 
> So you think it's OK that a 25-year-old Tyler negotiated with her mother to become the "guardian" so he could have sex with a 16-year-old, who looked like a drugged up teenager?
> And Tyler giving her all sorts of (hard) drugs, is that also OK?
> 
> Some people claim that "paedophilia" per definition is only an adult having/wanting sex with preteens.
> Personally I draw the line at 17. I mean when a 20-year-old has an affair with a 17-year-old, this is normal.


17 is less than 18. Does that makes you a pedophile?

My point is that there is actual pedophilia in Hollywood. To apply that label to teen groupies is actually a form of normalization. It distracts from and obscures real crimes against real *children*.

It’s like equating all kinds of crimes as “hate crimes”. Actual attacks, muggings, and murders are equated with someone using an offensive word.

As far as government age of consent and drug laws, @dannno might want to debate you on that.

I did not comment yet on some mother granting guardianship (another government construct) to her teen daughter’s boyfriend. My opinion is that it’s crazy, _if true_. There is an age old solution to those situations. It’s called a shotgun wedding.

----------


## Firestarter

> 17 is less than 18. Does that makes you a pedophile?


The reason that I don't count sex with 17-year-olds as paedophilia, is that it makes no sense that an underage "victim" of 17 years and 11 months, is any different than 18 years and 1 month.

It also depends of course how old the perpetrator is, a 20 year old having sex with somebody younger than 18 can be OK.
But NOT when he is 25...





> I did not comment yet on some mother granting guardianship (another government construct) to her teen daughter’s boyfriend. My opinion is that it’s crazy, _if true. There is an age old solution to those situations. It’s called a shotgun wedding__._


I think it becomes disgusting when the 25-year-old Steven Tyler got his 16-year-old groupie chick addicted to dope, so he could control her in every possible way.





> As far as government age of consent and drug laws, @dannno might want to debate you on that.


I seem to disagree with @dannno on just about any other topic than health care...
As for the "age of consent" this differs from country to country, and is a legal definition, which for the most part I've ignored in this thread.

While I'm against drugs, I'm not against the people using drugs (unlike adults having sex with children), while I am against the authorities that use the "war on drugs" to create a police state.

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by Firestarter
> 
> There is also a rumour that Kirk Douglas brutally raped Natalie Wood (I doubt this one)
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie Wood's double alleged she was raped by an  "actor-producer" as a child, and her mother covered it up for the sake  of Natalie's fame. When Natalie was offered to star in The Devil's  Disciple, beside her best friend Laurence Olivier, she turned down the  part for unknown reasons - Kirk Douglas was acting in and producing The  Devil's Disciple.


Natalie's sister, Lana Wood, has accused Kirk Douglas (39 at the time) of sexually assaulting Natalie Wood when she was only 16.
Natalie told Lana that after she was brought into Douglas' suite, "_And, uh ... he hurt me, Lana_".

Natalie Wood and their mother agreed that it wouldn't be good for her career to publicly accuse Douglas: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-alleges.html

----------

